# Proteger eléctricamente  las abejas de las avispas velutinas,



## mfi (May 23, 2018)

Hola amigos, os expongo mi duda. Estoy empezado a diseñar un circuito para proteger abejas, es decir, chamuscar velutinas, el circuito sería parecido a un matamoscas electronico pero con mas voltaje. 
Entonces se me ocurre que el circuito no sufrira mucho si hay muchos cortes por abejas en la red? entonces si se pone un circuito de proteccion de cortes y como las abejas no seria un corto circuito igual que juntar dos cables, igual con el circuito de proteccion regula la intensidad y tambien en caso de que se rompa la red o se produzca un corto circuito por la rotura del alambre se proteja, que me decis? Porque a las abejas le dara tiempo a quemarlas antes de que se proteja no?


----------



## el_patriarca (May 25, 2018)

Qué es velutina?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 25, 2018)

Hola, no se entiende lo que pretendes, no me queda claro si quieres asesinar abejas o protegerlas.
Sube un esquema ya que te ahorrarás mil palabras!


"Entonces se me ocurre que el circuito no sufrira mucho si hay muchos cortes por abejas en la red? ".  
Que significa eso??


----------



## DJ T3 (May 25, 2018)

Creo que quiere poner un boyero electrico (electrificador) para que nada ni nadie pueda tocar las abejas, pero en el caso de que éstas toquen el boyero, éste no las mate.

Es algo muy dificil de hacer ya que estas trabajando con alto voltaje y la idea es que de una "patada".
Sea cual sea que toque, el alto voltaje no va a discriminar lo que puede electrocutar y lo que no.

Replantea tu idea.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 25, 2018)

Si la idea es esa, un boyero NO puede matar a ningún insecto por dar un ejem. Salvo que la distancia entre dos electrodos sea lo suficientemente cercana, cómo para que una abeja o similar sea una víctima.


----------



## Scooter (May 26, 2018)

Bastaría con colocar los alambres o electrodos a una distancia del doble o el triple del tamaño de una abeja. Así la abeja puede pasar y posarse en el alambre si le apetece, pero un animal al tocar dos alambres a la vez, "cobra"


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 26, 2018)

el_patriarca dijo:


> Qué es velutina?



seleccionas con el mouse haz clic derecho y selecciona buscar en google,,, perezoso es una avispa asiatica que se come las abejas.. insecto poco querido por los apicultores.

Por otro lado no me incumbe mucho lo que vaya a hacer con el mata insecto, mata abeja o mata avispa  *mfi, *pero los electrificadores de insectos generalmente son dobladores de la misma red y no requiere mucho dilema un doblador con dos capacitores de 220nF y tema resulto con 500Vcc alcanza y sobra. Un aparato como ese no es para quemadlo sino que el pequeño arco los mate no que los queme y su corriente se limita sola de hecho se puede dejar en corto dado que el capacitor de 220nF a la red eléctrica no produce gran consumo... armar un elevador de tensión para matar a un insecto es un poco sádico


----------



## Fogonazo (May 26, 2018)

Y a todo esto *¿ Donde anda el creador del tema ?*

Pasó por el Foro y no se molestó en aclarar nada


----------



## peperc (May 26, 2018)

devorado  por las  VELUTINAS !!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 26, 2018)

Viene y mira sin aportar mas datos . . .


----------



## Fogonazo (May 26, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Viene y mira sin aportar mas datos . . .


El capitán Edward John Smith también pasó y miró, creo que quiere corregir el rumbo del tema


----------



## mfi (May 27, 2018)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Y a todo esto *¿ Donde anda el creador del tema ?*
> 
> Pasó por el Foro y no se molestó en aclarar nada




Hola, pasé por el foro por las alertas, pero no podía pararme a responder, ahora si voy a aclarar todo con detalle

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: May 27, 2018



el_patriarca dijo:


> Qué es velutina?



Hola, la velutina es una abea que proviene de Asia. Apareció en el Sur-Oeste de Francia en 2005, al parecer introducida en mercancías chinas importadas. Actualmente ocupa el SO francés y se ha extendido por el Norte de la península Ibérica y Norte de Portugal, aquí en galicia ya está muy extendida y se dedica a matar a nuestras abejas, son carnivoras y las comen.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: May 27, 2018



peperc dijo:


> devorado  por las  VELUTINAS !!!!


Por las velutinas no pero por un leve dolor de cabeza de domingo si, 

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: May 27, 2018



SSTC dijo:


> seleccionas con el mouse haz clic derecho y selecciona buscar en google,,, perezoso es una avispa asiatica que se come las abejas.. insecto poco querido por los apicultores.
> 
> Por otro lado no me incumbe mucho lo que vaya a hacer con el mata insecto, mata abeja o mata avispa  *mfi, *pero los electrificadores de insectos generalmente son dobladores de la misma red y no requiere mucho dilema un doblador con dos capacitores de 220nF y tema resulto con 500Vcc alcanza y sobra. Un aparato como ese no es para quemadlo sino que el pequeño arco los mate no que los queme y su corriente se limita sola de hecho se puede dejar en corto dado que el capacitor de 220nF a la red eléctrica no produce gran consumo... armar un elevador de tensión para matar a un insecto es un poco sádico



Hola, gracias por el aporte 

El tema es que aquí en galcia las asociaciones de apicultores llevan un año haciendo pruebas e inventando sistemas para combatir está plaga, cada velutina mata una media de 50 abejas...
Con las pruebas que hicieron llegaron a la conclusión que los mejores valores de funcionamiento son 2000v y unos 500ma, estas abejas son muy grandes.

voy a subir unas fotos para que veais todos como son las redes electricas, la ventaja de este sistema es que hay un indice de muerte de otros insectos muy bajo con respecto a otro tipo de trampas

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: May 27, 2018

Lo que veis en las fotos se bautizó con el nombre de Arpa, las medidas de separacion entre alambres esta marcada por la envergadura de la velutina, la abeja comun pasa y no hace contacto en los dos alambres al mismo tiempo, por eso no le afecta, en cambio la asiatica queda chamuscada.

Como decia arriba el voltaje correcto tras muchas pruevas es de unos 2mil voltios y 500ma, entonces yo hacia la pregunta:

Me planteaba poner un protector de cortes por si a lo mejor un dia se rompe una arpa y queda todo el rato en corto, me entendeis?
o no pasa nada porque este en corto? cuando digo encorto es chamuscando una velutina o como digo un corto por agua o lo que sea, rotura etc


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 27, 2018)

Hola, lo que puedes hacer es un detector de sobreconsumo para el sistema, si es que no posee, así puede advertirte del problema, ya que en esas condiciones tus abejas estarán desprotegidas.
No sé si tú sistema está alimentado con baterías, sería bueno ver el esquema electrónico del elevador y repito,  poder ver si posee limitador/protección o ver cómo implementar uno.


----------



## mfi (May 27, 2018)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola, lo que puedes hacer es un detector de sobreconsumo para el sistema, si es que no posee, así puede advertirte del problema, ya que en esas condiciones tus abejas estarán desprotegidas.
> No sé si tú sistema está alimentado con baterías, sería bueno ver el esquema electrónico del elevador y repito,  poder ver si posee limitador/protección o ver cómo implementar uno.



No tengo nada aún, ahora lo que voy a hacer es el circuito que adjunto para salir del paso, pero quiero diseñar unha placa más inteligente.
Cada placa dará los 2mil voltios y podrá a alimentar a varias "arpas" en paralelo, quiero que sea independiente la alimentacion para así saber cual está fallando, es decir, una placa que aliemte independientemente a 5 arpas por ejemplo, si una falla que se vea iluminado en un cartelito que falla la numero uno, así te acercas con el coche y ves cual está fallando y no tienes que ir una a una comprobando el chispazo, o mismo conectarse por bluetooth, eso ya lo veré, ahora lo que me preocupa es como hacer el detector de consumo para eses 2000mil v, tienes algun ejemplo o algo?

Voy a hacer dos modelos, uno a red y otro con bateria y paneles solares, para las colmenas que esten lejos de casa y no llegue corriente


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 27, 2018)

El modelo alimentado de red, desde ya NO lo recomiendo, es muy peligroso de electrocución para cualquier animal, sin depender del tamaño, incluso tú estarías cómo blanco!!! Salvo que uses un transformador de aislación, ( algo costoso)
Utiliza 12V o similar y luego llevarlo a un elevador de tensión.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 27, 2018)

Aca hay algo medio complicado. 2kV x 0.5A nos da 1kW....lo que no es despreciable. Si multiplicamos por 10 con un trafo y alimentamos a 5 arpas, a menos que sea una fuente conmutada, el costo y peso de ese trafo sera algo espantoso.
La otra es alimentar directo de los 220V, pero un multiplicador de 1 a 5kW es algo medio surrealista...


----------



## peperc (May 27, 2018)

creo que no sabe correctamente los valores, basta ( sin ir a investigar en la web) recordar que un interruptor diferencial para el hogar corta con 30 mA en 220v ) .
por lo tanto si puedo pensar que rreequiera mas tension por que el animal no posee quizas la humedad de nuestra piel  PERO JAMAS esa potencia.
y si usase esa potencia, pues, no se estaria "achicharrando" en la red, sino que se volatilizaria  en seguida .

por otro lado , estuve mirando como puso esa arpa.
y me quede pensando , es muy interesante:
las abejas que son locales se ve que aprenden que ahi no hay que posarse, sin embargo un insecto extranjero no sabe y por eso cae.

es muy piola.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: May 27, 2018



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Aca hay algo medio complicado. 2kV x 0.5A nos da 1kW....lo que no es despreciable. Si multiplicamos por 10 con un trafo y alimentamos a 5 arpas, a menos que sea una fuente conmutada, el costo y peso de ese trafo sera algo espantoso.
> La otra es alimentar directo de los 220V, pero un multiplicador de 1 a 5kW es algo medio surrealista...



habria que preguntarle si ese circuito que puso lo saco de uno comercial , de uno que es usado realmente hoy en las arpas de esas fotos.
si asi es , pues podrian calcular que energia realmente usa.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachments/img_20180527_145656_369-jpg.167495/


----------



## mfi (May 27, 2018)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> El modelo alimentado de red, desde ya NO lo recomiendo, es muy peligroso de electrocución para cualquier animal, sin depender del tamaño, incluso tú estarías cómo blanco!!! Salvo que uses un transformador de aislación, ( algo costoso)
> Utiliza 12V o similar y luego llevarlo a un elevador de tensión.



Los dos se van a iniciar a 12v, digo red porque ira enchufado con un trafo de 12v


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 27, 2018)

Contestando al compañero peperc, el insecto o lo que fuere no se electrocutara al posarse en uno de los alambres, tiene que cerrar el circuito en dos de ellos. Supongo que la rejilla tiene intercalado los electrodos. Sino vamos mal.
Además un  elevador de 1kW, no tiene sentido.
Al sólo hecho de estar en cortocircuito la salida, puede que quizás alcance la corriente de 500mA dependiendo del diseño,  que es una barbaridad para tal efecto. Pero la tensión caerá casi a 0V. Así que me atrevo a decir que con 5W en juego sobra enormemente.


----------



## mfi (May 27, 2018)

peperc dijo:


> creo que no sabe correctamente los valores, basta ( sin ir a investigar en la web) recordar que un interruptor diferencial para el hogar corta con 30 mA en 220v ) .
> por lo tanto si puedo pensar que rreequiera mas tension por que el animal no posee quizas la humedad de nuestra piel  PERO JAMAS esa potencia.
> y si usase esa potencia, pues, no se estaria "achicharrando" en la red, sino que se volatilizaria  en seguida .
> 
> ...



Es uno que está en uso,  una asociacion lo publico en una revista donde tambien explican como hacer un arpa.


No es que aprendan las abejas locales, lo que hace es que se ponen los alambres a 2cm y la abeja local pasa perfectamente, pero la extranjera como la triplica en tamaño toca los dos polos y allí se queda

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: May 27, 2018



Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Contestando al compañero peperc, el insecto o lo que fuere no se electrocutara al posarse en uno de los alambres, tiene que cerrar el circuito en dos de ellos. Supongo que la rejilla tiene intercalado los electrodos. Sino vamos mal.
> Además un  elevador de 1kW, no tiene sentido.
> Al sólo hecho de estar en cortocircuito la salida, puede que quizás alcance la corriente de 500mA dependiendo del diseño,  que es una barbaridad para tal efecto. Pero la tensión caerá casi a 0V. Así que me atrevo a decir que con 5W en juego sobra enormemente.


Exacto!! tiene que tocar los dos alambres, van intercalados


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 27, 2018)

mfi dijo:


> Los dos se van a iniciar a 12v, digo red porque ira enchufado con un trafo de 12v


Intenta buscar un inverter utilizado en los antiguos escáners o fax, que es el encargado de alimentar lámparas CCFL. Puede entregar una tensión de 1500V.
Normalmente se alimentan de 12V. Con eso tienes para probar e investigar. El consumo es muy bajo, pero debes tener cuidado por la alta tensión!!!!!


----------



## mfi (May 27, 2018)

Lo de 500ma a mi tambien me parece excesivo, de echo voy a probar con un trafo invertido de 12v 300ma mas o menos, lo subire asta los 1000 mas menos, creo que será suficiente, lo de 2kv me lo dijo un apicultor que  el electronico que le hacia las placas y las arpas las tenia a ese voltaje, pero claro, si le dijera 8kv igual me lo diria, no se, tengo que probar, la idea es elevar la tension apartir de un trafo como digo de 12v 300ma,  y despues poner 2 multiplicadores y listo, no?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 27, 2018)

mfi dijo:


> la idea es elevar la tension apartir de un trafo como digo de 12v 300ma, y despues poner 2 multiplicadores y listo, no?


No sé...tal vez elevando TODO con un trafo eliminás algunos problemas y posibilidad de fallas.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 27, 2018)

Pero utilizar un simple transformador pero invertido, terminarás por estropear lo que sería el primario. No está diseñado para una tensión de 1kV!!!!


----------



## peperc (May 27, 2018)

ya puso que el circuito que ha colocado es el que esta en uso, asi que la potencia es muchisimo menor, yo no se calcularla, pero el circuito que puso tiene capacitores de 470 nF en serie .
asi que obvio no hablamos de 500 mA ni de 50 mA

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: May 27, 2018



mfi dijo:


> Lo de 500ma a mi tambien me parece excesivo, de echo voy a probar con un trafo invertido de 12v 300ma mas o menos, lo subire asta los 1000 mas menos, creo que será suficiente, lo de 2kv me lo dijo un apicultor que  el electronico que le hacia las placas y las arpas las tenia a ese voltaje, pero claro, si le dijera 8kv igual me lo diria, no se, tengo que probar, la idea es elevar la tension apartir de un trafo como digo de 12v 300ma,  y despues poner 2 multiplicadores y listo, no?



no se a que te  referis, pero un trafo de 12v 300 mA  tiene esos valore sen el secundario, .
si lo usas al revez, NO  vas a poder sacar 300 mA de el lado de 220v .

en verdad, aca LO UNICO SEGURO es el circuito que te dieron y de ese esquema alguno que sepa te podra decir valores de tension y de corriente.
por que estas tirando valores que NO SON.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 27, 2018)

Si vas a usar multiplicadores de tensión desde la red eléctrica , quizás te convenga uno doble y balanceado :


----------



## carlosenati (May 27, 2018)

los insectos que deseas matar son los tambien llamados avispones? creo que les convendria tambien introducir avejas japonenas que tienen una defensa natural contra ese tipo de avispas ahogandolas por sofoco , la trampa me párece algo peligrosa sobre todo si hay algun niño cerca. teniendo en cuenta el nivel de corriente minimo que es mortal para el ser humano, prodria hacerce una trampa que usara feromonas de esta vispa con una especie de aspirador que las introduscan a un saco con un producto nocivo para este animal , o en caso quieras seguir usando esas rejillas talvez se podria hacer un circuito que cargue unos capacitores y al entrar la avispa descargar de golpe.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 28, 2018)

Hola a todos , con 2000V @ 500mA no solamente matamos las avispas velutinas como las  Volatizamos o sea pasan directamente del estado solido al estado gasoso sin almenos  pasar por lo estado liquido , jajajajajajajajaja.
!OJO , muy periculoso tanbien al seres humanos , un toque y tanbien los mata !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DJ T3 (May 28, 2018)

Pero, por qué es tan importante matar a los insectos esos (avispas)?. Por qué no pones una malla bien fina, de modo que ni entre ni salga nada de ahi, incluyendo a tus abejas, y te ahorras problemas y diseños.
Y si aun lo quieres, has la malla que te digo como internas, y con una buena separacion pon las otras dos mallas electrificadas (las llamadas arpas)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 28, 2018)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Por qué no pones una malla bien fina, de modo que ni entre ni salga nada de ahi, incluyendo a tus abejas, y te ahorras problemas y diseños.


Y como pensas que van a hacer las abejas para buscar el polen de las flores???
O vas a encerrar todo el campo con malla??? Te va a salir un poco caro...
Pssssssss......


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 28, 2018)

Parece ser que el diseño de las arpas es efectivo por el hecho de que las avispas buscan o se sienten atraidos por las abejas en las colmenas, una abeja sola volando por ahí no corre tanto peligro.
El uso de aparatos disponibles en el mercado a un precio accesible y modificándolos ligeramente puede ser factible.







Apicultores gallegos perfeccionan el arpa eléctrica como método eficaz para luchar contra la Avispa Asiática - Campo Galego


----------------------------------------------

Al igual que en Australia, por el historial con las especies invasoras (casi todas introducidas por el hombre), se encargan de erradicar los indivíduos no autóctonos, aquí siempre que sea necesario se actúa del mismo modo. Aunque el gobierno no ha ayudado mucho. Véase la práctica extinción del cangrejo de río español a manos-pinzas del cangrejo americano, con ayuda humana está claro.
Si ya nos estamos echando las manos a la cabeza con la desaparición de las colmenas de abejas, con lo que ello conlleva en el ecosistema, sólo faltaba que apareciera un indivíduo como la avispa velutina que se dedica a atacar y esquilmar colmenas enteras.


----------



## mfi (May 28, 2018)

A ver, para los que no saben de que va el tema vuelvo a copiar lo que puse anteriormente y aclaro algo más.

Hola, la velutina es una abeja que proviene de Asia. Apareció en el Sur-Oeste de Francia en 2005, al parecer introducida en mercancías chinas importadas. Actualmente ocupa el SO francés y se ha extendido por el Norte de la península Ibérica y Norte de Portugal, aquí en galicia ya está muy extendida y se dedica a matar a nuestras abejas, son carnivoras y las comen.

Es un tema muy serio, hay muchas familias viviendo de las abejas, de echo es obligatorio que cualquiera que vea un nido de éstas abejas Asiaticas llamada Velutina llamar a los bomberos, hay protocolos de exterminio, se ponen trampas de todo tipo, existen unas que se hacen con una mezcla que atrae a esta abeja pero tambien mueren muchos más insectos, por ahora la que mejor funciona es de la que estoy hablando, no es algo que se me ocurrió a mi un fin de semana, hay estudios de asociaciones de apicultores, etc

Entonces si no se les intenta poner freno, nuestras abejas, las productoras de miel se extinguiran, dado que diez abejas de las nuestras no dan matado a una velutina.

En este video podreis ver lo que pasa, una sola avispa asiatica no deja salir a las abejas a recolectar, se quedan todas protegiendo la colmena, y las que van llegando las caza









Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Parece ser que el diseño de las arpas es efectivo por el hecho de que las avispas buscan o se sienten atraidos por las abejas en las colmenas, una abeja sola volando por ahí no corre tanto peligro.
> El uso de aparatos disponibles en el mercado a un precio accesible y modificándolos ligeramente puede ser factible.
> 
> 
> ...



As dado en el clavo tio, ademas el video que pusiste es de donde saqué la información, hay una revista mucho más reciente que sale el circuito que colgué anteriormente



Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , con 2000V @ 500mA no solamente matamos las avispas velutinas como las  Volatizamos o sea pasan directamente del estado solido al estado gasoso sin almenos  pasar por lo estado liquido , jajajajajajajajaja.
> !OJO , muy periculoso tanbien al seres humanos , un toque y tanbien los mata !.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Pues como dije me parece algo exagerado, pero tambien te digo que los electrificadores que estuve haciendo hace tiempo eran de bastante más voltaje y unos 200mA y te pegaban un buen viaje



carlosenati dijo:


> los insectos que deseas matar son los tambien llamados avispones? creo que les convendria tambien introducir avejas japonenas que tienen una defensa natural contra ese tipo de avispas ahogandolas por sofoco , la trampa me párece algo peligrosa sobre todo si hay algun niño cerca. teniendo en cuenta el nivel de corriente minimo que es mortal para el ser humano, prodria hacerce una trampa que usara feromonas de esta vispa con una especie de aspirador que las introduscan a un saco con un producto nocivo para este animal , o en caso quieras seguir usando esas rejillas talvez se podria hacer un circuito que cargue unos capacitores y al entrar la avispa descargar de golpe.



No son avispones, se llama Velutina o avispa asiatica.
Si se acerca un niño a las colmenas el mal menor te digo que va a ser la descarga electrica.
Como dije existen trampas que se hacen con carne y un tipo de veneno creo recordar, que funcionan muy bien pero matan a muchos insectos y hay que pensar en eso tambien.
Está comprobado que lo que mejor funciona hoy por hoy es la arpa electrica.

Me gusta lo que dices que funcione cuando cierre circuito, pero no se como se puede hacer eso... si tienes alguna idea bien venida sea!!
Eso seria perfecto porque así tambien se ahorraria bateria

El problema del que aparece en el video es que no es muy potente, las pruebas que se hicieron dejan a las abejas aturdidas, son muy resistentes, entonces lo que se hace es poner un cubo con agua abajo para que cuando caigan se ahoguen...
Entonces lo suyo seria hacer eso uno más potente.

Lo que me parece más apropiado es hacer un inverter y despues amplificar hasta los mil voltios más menos, la verdad me gusto la idea del compañero, que se active solo cuando se acerque la avispa pero lo veo dificil


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 28, 2018)

Hola, creo que un niño no debería estar ni a 10km a la redonda de un sector apicultor. No sólo por el peligro de las arpas, sino de las abejas en si!
Pero no estaría mal, poner un valla  de material aislante, que rodee el arpa por protección a animales. La idea es cuidar al resto del medioambiente, sepan disculpar las velutinas!__
El tema que se active cuando se acecha uno de éstos insectos lo veo complicado.
Si es por tema consumo, mientras nada toque entre electrodos, el consumo es bajo, dependiendo del diseño.
Y pregunto, el arpa se encuentra en la boca de la colmena?
O tienes que diseñar una jaula por decirlo de alguna manera? para rodearla por completo?


----------



## mfi (May 28, 2018)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola, creo que un niño no debería estar ni a 10km a la redonda de un sector apicultor. No sólo por el peligro de las arpas, sino de las abejas en si!
> Pero no estaría mal, poner un valla  de material aislante, que rodee el arpa por protección a animales. La idea es cuidar al resto del medioambiente, sepan disculpar las velutinas!__
> El tema que se active cuando se acecha uno de éstos insectos lo veo complicado.
> Si es por tema consumo, mientras nada toque entre electrodos, el consumo es bajo, dependiendo del diseño.
> ...


Pues sobre la colocación también hay estudios y el tema es que la mejor manera es poner arpas en los laterales dos arpas cada colmena, pero no de frente si no en el lateral, porque al ponerlas enfrente las abejas recolectoras chocan con el hilo y pierden mucho polen, y al ponerlas en los lados las velutinas danzan de una colmena a otra y acaban cayendo, incluso se pone red muy fina por atrás de las colmenas para así obligar a las velutinas a pasar por el lateral, lo curioso es que no pasan por arriba generalmente porque atacan a la altura de la entrada de las colmenas,


----------



## peperc (May 28, 2018)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Y como pensas que van a hacer las abejas para buscar el polen de las flores???
> O vas a encerrar todo el campo con malla??? Te va a salir un poco caro...
> Pssssssss......


un horario y se las saca a pasear....
funciona con perros.

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
y bueno, denle una mano !!!

a ver, el circuito que he visto de el video  , de el primer video tiene bastante pinta de ser algo similar a el circuito de una lampara ahorradora fluorescente.
eso me pinta.
pero dicen que tiene poca potencia.

todo se va puliendo con las pruebas y experimentar.
si me permiten organizar un poco el tema:

primero que nada la fuente de energia:
si seran 220v o seran 12 v . ???
luego un elevador de tension que pueda hacerse mas potente un esquema de algo confiable, y  que pueda ser controlado con baja tension.

se construye y se van haciendo pruebas.

y luego se ve si se mantiene la AT continua o si es interesante el usar un oscilador y mandar pulsos .

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: May 28, 2018



mfi dijo:


> Hola amigos, os expongo mi duda. Estoy empezado a diseñar un circuito para proteger abejas, es decir, chamuscar velutinas, el circuito sería parecido a un matamoscas electronico pero con mas voltaje.
> Entonces se me ocurre que el circuito no sufrira mucho si hay muchos cortes por abejas en la red? entonces si se pone un circuito de proteccion de cortes y como las abejas no seria un corto circuito igual que juntar dos cables, igual con el circuito de proteccion regula la intensidad y tambien en caso de que se rompa la red o se produzca un corto circuito por la rotura del alambre se proteja, que me decis? Porque a las abejas le dara tiempo a quemarlas antes de que se proteja no?



mira ya que estas en españa y alli podes comprar facil via ebay.
por que no empezas vos buscando en ebay u otra pagina a ver si hay un primer modulo estandard.
antes que complicarte en fabricar vos, echa un vistazo a :

elevador de tension a partir de 12 v
bollero
elevador de tension  de 220v
( y si a alguien se le ocurre otras palabras que las ponga) .

quizas consigas el modulo elevador facil y barato y luego veras si agregas algo mas de control.
el tema es saber que palabra usar


----------



## carlosenati (May 28, 2018)

Hola amigo mfi, si te comentaba lo del avispón por que es otro nombre con que se le conoce, yo vi algunos años y investigué , con ese nombre y tambien  es  llamado velutina , avispa asiática o vespa velutina ,por cosas del destino hoy en los pocos programas que veo salió un documental completo dónde se le dedicó a éste insecto , de un investigador empeñado en erradicar a ésta plaga de Europa , y cómo fue a investigar a China los metodos para erradicarla , ya que son peligrosas y también han matado muchas personas , allá existen grupos de se dedican a erradicar sus colmenas , por que segun vi y lei cada colmena produce alrededor de 100 reinas, por lo que por muy buenas que sean esas trampas parecidas a raquetas mata moscas.

Con ese aumento sustancial de la población de la velutina van a resultar insuficientes a la larga, se dice que la mejor manera de controlarlas es buscar la colmenas que muchas veces están bajo tierra , que al separar  a las avispas de la colmena a las pocas horas o dias mueren ya que se ven privadas de un liquido que producen las larvas que le da energía , por lo que creo que lo mas conveniente para mantener controlada la población de avispas es hacer rondas de reconocimiento para acabar con las colmenas.

Por otro lado se me ocurrió que puedes hacer incorporar a el circuito de raqueta con el que funciona una barrera de luz infrarroja que al ser interrumpida activara el circuito de alta tensión, también te dejaré el circuito que hizo una chica Venezolana con materiales reciclados, lo hizo con una bobina de ignición, un 555 y uno tiristores  y capacitores, quizas te de una idea .


----------



## mfi (May 29, 2018)

carlosenati dijo:


> Hola amigo mfi, si te comentaba lo del avispón por que es otro nombre con que se le conoce, yo vi algunos años y investigué , con ese nombre y tambien  es  llamado velutina , avispa asiática o vespa velutina ,por cosas del destino hoy en los pocos programas que veo salió un documental completo dónde se le dedicó a éste insecto , de un investigador empeñado en erradicar a ésta plaga de Europa , y cómo fue a investigar a China los metodos para erradicarla , ya que son peligrosas y también han matado muchas personas , allá existen grupos de se dedican a erradicar sus colmenas , por que segun vi y lei cada colmena produce alrededor de 100 reinas, por lo que por muy buenas que sean esas trampas parecidas a raquetas mata moscas.
> 
> Con ese aumento sustancial de la población de la velutina van a resultar insuficientes a la larga, se dice que la mejor manera de controlarlas es buscar la colmenas que muchas veces están bajo tierra , que al separar  a las avispas de la colmena a las pocas horas o dias mueren ya que se ven privadas de un liquido que producen las larvas que le da energía , por lo que creo que lo mas conveniente para mantener controlada la población de avispas es hacer rondas de reconocimiento para acabar con las colmenas.
> 
> Por otro lado se me ocurrió que puedes hacer incorporar a el circuito de raqueta con el que funciona una barrera de luz infrarroja que al ser interrumpida activara el circuito de alta tensión, también te dejaré el circuito que hizo una chica Venezolana con materiales reciclados, lo hizo con una bobina de ignición, un 555 y uno tiristores  y capacitores, quizas te de una idea .



Hello!!! tienes toda la razón, los uniros métodos para erradicar esta plaga es acabando con los nidos, el problema es que en su día las competencias que tenían que tomar el tema en serio, ya sabes, pasa con muchas cosas en este país, parece que lo único importante son las terrazas y robar, entonces a nivel usuario la mejor manera de proteger aparte de salir de vez en cuando a asaltar nidos es con el método de las arpas.

Ese video que pones, el año pasado hice como unos 10 electrificadores como eses, con bobina de coche y funcionan dpm, el problema de eso es que tienen mucho voltaje mucho mas que los 2mil que decia y va a hacer arco en el arpa, porque tienen que ir a 2cm de separacion, aparte cuando llueva ya ni te cuento y otra cosa es que va con pulsos, el condensador se carga y suelta a la bobina, los pulsos se podrian poner rapidos con lo cual ya bajaria tambien el voltaje, lo que no entiendo muy bien es que este sistema es en alterna y los mosquiteros en continua, alguien sabe que diferencia hay?

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: May 29, 2018

Ostras, se me fué creo que funcionan todos con continua, solo que con pulsos


----------



## Fogonazo (May 29, 2018)

mfi dijo:


> . . . Ostras, se me fué creo que funcionan todos con continua, solo que con pulsos


Es muchísimo mas fácil hacerlo con pulsos de corriente continua que con otras formas y también mas económico.

Si la bobina de automóvil es "Demasiado" habría que probar empleando un transformador, por ejemplo 220-12V, pero invertido, es decir aplicar tensión al secundario


----------



## mfi (May 29, 2018)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Es muchísimo mas fácil hacerlo con pulsos de corriente continua que con otras formas y también mas económico.
> 
> Si la bobina de automóvil es "Demasiado" habría que probar empleando un transformador, por ejemplo 220-12V, pero invertido, es decir aplicar tensión al secundario



Si, es lo que tengo en mente, hacer un oscilador para el trafo invertido y despues aplicar unos elevadores de tension pero sin bobina, creo que a los mil y pico se llega bien


----------



## Fogonazo (May 29, 2018)

mfi dijo:


> Si, es lo que tengo en mente, hacer un oscilador para el trafo invertido y despues aplicar *unos elevadores de tension* pero sin bobina, creo que a los mil y pico se llega bien


Yo comenzaría sin elevadores de ningún tipo, si al transformador en el secundario le aplicas pulsos de unos 24V, sobre el primario consigues pulsos de mas de 1000V.
1000V te da un arco > 1mm, ajustando bien las medidas no habrá avispón que se resista


----------



## peperc (May 29, 2018)

les tiro una idea que les puede parecer broma, pero no lo es, ya que ha funcionado desde hace miles de años y con muchas especies:

LA IDEA:
hacen correr la bolilla que la sopa de belutinas es afrodisiaca , e incluso hacen recetas con carne de belutina.
hacen que el Kg de bellutina se cotice a muchos euros .
extincion asegurada.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: May 29, 2018



Fogonazo dijo:


> Yo comenzaría sin elevadores de ningún tipo, si al transformador en el secundario le aplicas pulsos de unos 24V, sobre el primario consigues pulsos de mas de 1000V.
> 1000V te da un arco > 1mm, ajustando bien las medidas no habrá avispón que se resista



no han dicho que el trafo invertido no va?? que esta preparado para tener 220v de ese lado y NO 1 MIL .

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
saben que son estas cosas ?¿?¿

generador alta tension en venta | eBay


----------



## Fogonazo (May 29, 2018)

peperc dijo:


> . . . . no han dicho que el trafo invertido no va?? que esta preparado para tener 220v de ese lado y NO 1 MIL . . . .


El transformador puede funcionar correctamente en modo invertido y de forma permanente pero con ciertas reservas,

Aquí se trata de transformador invertido en modo pulso y la tensión es pico, los 220V son RMS.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 29, 2018)

Hola, si la tensión de salida de una bobina de ignición de coche es demasiado alta. Pues, reducir la tensión de excitación! Probar con  6V, 4V, o menos de onda cuadrada en el primario!


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 30, 2018)

En el post de los electrificadores para ganado están explicados los circuitos con transformador invertido , incluso con transformadores hecho  a tal propósito.

*Electrificador de Alambrados*


----------



## mfi (May 30, 2018)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Yo comenzaría sin elevadores de ningún tipo, si al transformador en el secundario le aplicas pulsos de unos 24V, sobre el primario consigues pulsos de mas de 1000V.
> 1000V te da un arco > 1mm, ajustando bien las medidas no habrá avispón que se resista



Si, voy a empezar poco a poco, de todos modos, tiene que ser de 12v por tema bateria cuando monte paneles solares etc, voy a ir haciendo y os voy comentando porque tengo varias ideas para hacer una placa guapa y comoda, tengo en mente hacer varias salidas independientes, para alimentar unas 5 arpas y despues con una señal luminosa que se vea a distancia pues nos confirme que cada arpa está correcta, eso mismo con un mando al pulsar un boton correspondiente a alguna arpa nos aga una señal de vuelta confirmando okey o fuera de servicio, esto es para que sea comodo y no no tengamos que acercarnos a las colmenas para saber si todo funciona.

Por cierto, gracias a todos, así da gusto,  os moló el tema de las abejas, ajaj

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: May 30, 2018



DOSMETROS dijo:


> En el post de los electrificadores para ganado están explicados los circuitos con transformador invertido , incluso con transformadores hecho  a tal propósito.
> 
> *Electrificador de Alambrados*



Yeah! Lo sé 

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: May 30, 2018



DOSMETROS dijo:


> En el post de los electrificadores para ganado están explicados los circuitos con transformador invertido , incluso con transformadores hecho  a tal propósito.
> 
> *Electrificador de Alambrados*



Yeah! Lo sé 


peperc dijo:


> les tiro una idea que les puede parecer broma, pero no lo es, ya que ha funcionado desde hace miles de años y con muchas especies:
> 
> LA IDEA:
> hacen correr la bolilla que la sopa de belutinas es afrodisiaca , e incluso hacen recetas con carne de belutina.
> ...


Ostras, voy a mirar esos generados, no tienen mala pinta y baratos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 30, 2018)

Hola a todos , para mi si debia estudiar mejor de modo a saper  lo que realmente atraen esas vispas y usar como isca para atrair els a un campo electrico de alta tensión y Zaaap , adiós vespa !.
Att,

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## mfi (May 30, 2018)

https://www.amazon.es/1000KV-Módulo...8&qid=1527708930&sr=1-8&keywords=Alta+Tensión

Esto me parece una salvajada, 1000kv??? alguien sabe como funcionan estos cacharros?


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 30, 2018)

Ya se trató esos voltajes exagerados , sólo marketing 

1.000 kV es un millón de volts , equivalente a una chispa de un metro de largo , la aislación de esos cables amarillos separados 1 cm no soportaría eso.


----------



## peperc (May 30, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ya se trató esos voltajes exagerados , sólo marketing
> 
> 1.000 kV es un millón de volts , equivalente a una chispa de un metro de largo , la aislación de esos cables amarillos separados 1 cm no soportaría eso.



cuando se habla de tension es muy relativo.

para generar una chispa ( o sea ionizar el aire y poder generar ese arco se necesita una cantidad de ENERGIA o sea la tension Y CORRIENTE QUE ESA FUENTE PUEDA EENTREGAR.

uno puede medir 100 mil millones de KV con un instrumento super sensible y obvio de una impedancia abrumadora....
pero a la hora de pedirle energia.........la tension se cae al suelo y ni chispita.

por eso es todo muy relativo.

tambien si esos tubitos que se venden por ebay pueden trabajrar de manera continua o solo esporadicamente.....
no se puede decir ni pim ni pam...... si quieren compran uno y le hacen pruebas, sino... nada.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 30, 2018)

mfi dijo:


> Si, voy a empezar poco a poco, de todos modos, tiene que ser de 12v . . .


Puedes hacer una fuente de alimentación "Dobladora" de tensión", entrada 12Vcc y salida 24Vcc, incluso mas, *NO *es difícil.
Con esa tensión alimentas los pulsos al transformador elevador de tensión.


----------



## mfi (May 31, 2018)

peperc dijo:


> cuando se habla de tension es muy relativo.
> 
> para generar una chispa ( o sea ionizar el aire y poder generar ese arco se necesita una cantidad de ENERGIA o sea la tension Y CORRIENTE QUE ESA FUENTE PUEDA EENTREGAR.
> 
> ...


Si, ya me pillé uno, me llega mañana, a ver si lo pruebo este finde.


----------



## mfi (Jun 2, 2018)

Acabo de probar el elevador que compré, está tremendo, a 12v suelta una chispa de algo más de un centímetro, 😂, esto me simplifica todo , ahora el tema es saber si es resistente, no sé si dejarlo en corto a ver cuánto dura sin quemarse, que opináis?

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jun 2, 2018



	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jun 2, 2018

Acabo de leer esto y el punto 2 y 3, no me mola nada, dice se puede estropear fácilmente...


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 2, 2018)

Hola, pregunto, el equipo que adquiriste es para la función que necesitas?
Creo que las indicaciones es cómo todo. No hay que llevarla a los extremos, porque durarán menos, eso es obvio.
Si el equipo puede entregar una chispa de 1cm. terminarás matando a tus propias abejas.
No es necesario pulverizar a las enemigas, además de gastar más energía inutilmente. Prueba con un varlo de salida de 1000V. y ve que sucede.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 2, 2018)

mfi dijo:


> Acabo de probar el elevador que compré, está tremendo, a 12v suelta una chispa de algo más de un centímetro, 😂, esto me simplifica todo , ahora el tema es saber si es resistente, no sé si dejarlo en corto a ver cuánto dura sin quemarse, que opináis?
> 
> Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jun 2, 2018
> 
> ...


Eso significa que la distancia entre puntas del cable trabaja de *"Limitador"* de tensión.
Si permites un arco exageradamente largo, puede que el arco también se produzca dentro del aparato y queme todo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 2, 2018)

Tendría que ponerle un explosor a 10 mm entre puntas ?


----------



## carlosenati (Jun 2, 2018)

Tal caso volvemos al comienzo ,supuestamente no se queria alcanzar niveles de tension muy elevedos ni generar un arco muy grande y con ese arco no discriminaria velutinas de avejas.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 2, 2018)

carlosenati dijo:


> Tal caso volvemos al comienzo ,supuestamente no se queria alcanzar niveles de tension muy elevedos ni generar un arco muy grande y *con ese arco no discriminaria velutinas de avejas.*


Ni de humanos


----------



## peperc (Jun 2, 2018)

mira, aca se ahogan con un vaso de agua.....
yo muchas veces "adapte" cosas comerciales y me dio buenos resultados.

ese generador te simplifica ?? ok, es el primer punto .

ahora el tema es  COMO PROTEGERLO.

quizas si lo alimentas con menos tension de entrada, o si limitas la corriente de entrada con una carga.
NO SE COMO ES ESE APARATO, pero repito:
por que no intentan trabajar con el un poco ???


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 2, 2018)

Ahora hay que hacerle un astable que conecte 3/10  de segundo y descanse 2 segundos


----------



## peperc (Jun 3, 2018)

si, pero no te parece interesante ver si se puede "regular " la potencia de la chispa regulando la entrada ??
no se si la salida es funcion de la entrada, eso no se.
pero seria interesante probarlo.

es mas, si la chispa con 12 v es mucha, pues, se la reduce a lo que haga falta.
y es mas aun : si se puede hacer eso, pues el modulito ese trabajara mas descansado y podra trabajr mas tiempo en forma continua.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jun 3, 2018

tambien es importante ver si este modulo sirve:

se supone que lo que quiere es que NO haya arco a menos que las velutinas esten ahi.
y no se si este modulo es para estar con alta tension entre bornes o si debe generar al chispa siempre.
me hizo recordar a eso que me dijeron ustedes de la placa de las lamparas de bajo consumo de fluorescentes, que si no esta la carga ( la lampara)  la tension sube y sube y se quema la placa .

el usuario debe buscar en la web a ver si hay otro modelo, otro tipo de estos modulos y mientras hacer pruebas con este.

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
el usuario va a usar como electrodos una red grande, esa "arpa" y NO QUIERE arcos o saltos de chispa a menos que  un cuerpo grande ( la velutina)  se interponga, eso es algo de presicion.

si el arco se produce en un punto circulara por ahi la corriente, inhabilitando el resto, la idea es que el arco se produzca solo por la velutina.
por eso el poder regular la tension de salida es fundamental .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 3, 2018)

Si , ambas opciones son posibles , disminuir tensión de salida modificando voltaje de alimentación , y disminuir potencia disipada  modificando el ancho del pulso en un PWM lento

Leiste bién ésto ? :


----------



## peperc (Jun 3, 2018)

claro, pero fijate que edite el anterior.
lo primero es poder regular en forma CONTINUA la tension, asi NO se producen arcos ni aunque llueva, ni si un insecto pequeño se interpone.
se supone que el arco salta solo si un cuerpo grande casi cierra el circuito, .
te diria mas, "casi " ni arco debe hacerse .
por eso es la distancia entre cada alambre de esa arpa.
solo si un cuerpo grande ( velutina) se interpone ahi se ceirra el circuito, el arco seria de minima distancia ( alambre -- velutina--- el otro alambre) .

una vez conseguido ese ajuste me parece buenisimo que se maneje con pulsos ( suficientemetne largos como para asegurar que caiga la velutina) . ya que los  pulsos en este caso sirven para ahorrar bateria y para que un animal o persona que accidentalemnte se enganche pueda salir.

<z<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

*si , estuve leyendo, pero fijate en mi respuesta anterior que la edite .
esa nota me pone en dudas.
me parece que ese modulo ES PARA generar chispa continua, es para algo de el encendido de motos o algo asi.
por eso me pone en dudas de como se llevara con sigo mismo en este caso de que la idea es que NO GENERRE LA CHISPA sino que quede con las puntas con alta tension casi siempre.
la chispa o sea el arco se genera solo cuando se interpone la velutina.*

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jun 3, 2018

como te dije, no se como funciona y recorde eso de las lamparas de bajo con sumo fluor, que sin carga se quema la placa... y me dejo dudando .


----------



## mfi (Jun 3, 2018)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola, pregunto, el equipo que adquiriste es para la función que necesitas?
> Creo que las indicaciones es cómo todo. No hay que llevarla a los extremos, porque durarán menos, eso es obvio.
> Si el equipo puede entregar una chispa de 1cm. terminarás matando a tus propias abejas.
> No es necesario pulverizar a las enemigas, además de gastar más energía inutilmente. Prueba con un varlo de salida de 1000V. y ve que sucede.



Hola, lo de 1cm lo comentaba, porque me sorprendió ese módulito, la chispa tendrá que ser como máximo de 1 o 2mm si no es mucho, como bien dices matará las otras también

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jun 3, 2018



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Tendría que ponerle un explosor a 10 mm entre puntas ?


Explosor? Que es?


----------



## DJ T3 (Jun 3, 2018)

mfi dijo:


> Explosor? Que es?



Es basicamente dos puntas que sirven para hacer la descarga de la energia, cuando en la salida no tiene donde descargar.
Esto permite evitar que la chispa se genere dentro o cercano al equipo, evitando que el mismo se queme.

¿Qué significa Explosor?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 3, 2018)

Hay unos cosos que se llaman "descargadores gaseosos" que básicamente son como los "explosores" (primera vez que veo esa palabra ) pero con tension de ruptura controlada.
Son como este:


----------



## mfi (Jun 3, 2018)

Hola, estuve hace un rato haciendo pruebas y le puse un trafo antiguo de un mobil muy viejo, 5v 130ma y se bajó la chispa mucho, ahora estará sobre 1m y algo. También se escuchaba la electricidad en los alambres del arpa 😂. Pero si habría que poner un regulador en la entrada así también se puede modificar en cualquier momento. Subo una foto del arpa a medio hacer


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 3, 2018)

Hola, en caso de usar la protección de descarga. Será mejor utilizar descargador gaseoso cómo comenta el Dr. en lugar de utilizar dos puntas a atmósfera abierta. Pues el funcionamiento dependerá de la humedad ambiente. 
Por otro lado, coincido con el compañero que opinó de utilizar una resistencia serie en la entrada del dispositivo, o quizás en la salida de alta tensión, para protección en caso de cortocircuito.


----------



## peperc (Jun 3, 2018)

asi, tenes que hacer pruebas, iniciando con las "amables" hasta las mas duras, no importa que se te queme, ya que estas buscando  saber " cuanto aguanta" .

"se supone" que no deberia necesitar ese "explosor" , ya que "se supone" que este circuito ( el real de el arpa) deberia de quedar estabilizado en su salida con la tension que uno ajuste y asi deberia quedar a menos que una abeja gorda aparezca.

"se supone" que el circuito no deberia de subir y subir su V. sal y por ello no deberia hacer falta el explosor o descargador.

pero bueno, estamos partiendo ahora de ese modulito que compraste en ebay.
hablando ee eso , no se te ocurrio preguntarle al vendedor si tiene mas datos tecnicos de ese modulito ??

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jun 3, 2018

ah.. y otra cosa, veo que en la foto tenes ya un arpa en tramite de armado.
una de las pruebas que deberias de hacer es dejar ese modulo conectado al arpa por variso dias y noches, a ver como se porta.
tene cuidado:
que no haya chicos en la casa, un disyuntor NO protege de eso.
y dejalo conectado si, pero atenunado la salida, como hiciste, no se si con esa fuente u otra limitacion, lo que tengas.


----------



## mfi (Jun 4, 2018)

Si, tengo que probarlo un tiempo, de todos modos leí por la web que este modulo tiene que tener descarga, si no que se estropea muy rapido... entonces si le pongo un explosor gaseoso estará contnuamente haciendo arco y es como si descargase, no?


----------



## peperc (Jun 4, 2018)

y si... entonecs no va para eso , guardalo para algun vecino fizgon o para la suegra........ pero para el arpa no va.


----------



## Alex2040bR (Nov 18, 2018)

Hola, el verano trae con sigo un mundo de plagas. Hace poco mi madre tuvo que llamar a los bomberos para que exterminen un enjambre de avispas que entró en la casa, ella es alérgica por tanto es un riesgo terrible...

Estaba pensando en una solución definitiva y sana (los venenos hay que evitarlos).
Se me ocurrió hacer algún circuito de alta tensión, de los tantos que hay me he quedado con 2 que adjunto.
¿Qué diferencias habrá? a pesar de ser la misma base de triplicador, el resto cambia.

Se me hace difícil conseguir esa resistencia (15Ω - 10W) del primero.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 18, 2018)

alex2040r dijo:


> Se me hace difícil conseguir esa resistencia (15Ω - 10W) del primero.



Diez resistencias (mejor de metal film) de 1,5 Ohm  1 Watt en serie.
Diez resistencias (mejor de metal film) de 150 Ohms 1 Watt en paralelo.


----------



## Alex2040bR (Nov 18, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Diez resistencias (mejor de metal film) de 1,5 Ohm  1 Watt en serie.
> Diez resistencias (mejor de metal film) de 150 Ohms 1 Watt en paralelo.


De última opción optaría por asociar...

El circuito de abajo ¿qué diferencia tiene con el primero?
Estoy en dudas si puedo colocar el tubo fluorescente de igual manera,
teniendo ese capacitor electrolítico de 100uf * 400v
ya que ahí no puedo medir nada con el multímetro, debe haber HV.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 19, 2018)

Podés medir la tensión en C2 (310Vp)  , en C4 (620Vp) y en C6 (1240Vp) y luego sumarlas 

Ambos circuitos son esencialmente iguales , el segundo tiene una salida casi inmediata de 300V que se va elevando progresivamente a 1800 Vp


----------



## Alex2040bR (Nov 19, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Podés medir la tensión en C2 (310Vp)  , en C4 (620Vp) y en C6 (1240Vp) y luego sumarlas
> 
> Ambos circuitos son esencialmente iguales , el segundo tiene una salida casi inmediata de 300V que se va elevando progresivamente a 1800 Vp


Valiosos datos  gracias a ellos me he decidido por el segundo.

1_ ¿Puedo conectar de igual forma la luz negra?

2_ ¿Qué distancia mínima y máxima debo dejar entre bornes?
Este dato definirá la construcción de la "jaula" de electrocución.

3_ Si acercara un dedo ¿a qué distancia puede saltar el arco?
Con ello sé cuánto espacio dejar de perímetro para hacer otra jaula plástica que evite accidentes a personas y animales.

4_ ¿Necesito colocar algún elemento de protección, como descargador gaseoso para evitar que el circuito se dañe si entran varios bichos al mismo tiempo?


----------



## yosimiro (Nov 19, 2018)

Por cada mil voltios, 1 mm de arco(chispa).


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 19, 2018)

1kV por milímetro de largo sería la chispa , en éste caso casi 2 mm. Una vez iniciada y ionizado podría estirarse , en éste caso no creo que mas de 3 mm.

La corriente estará muy limitada por R1 , podés jugar con ella , podés reemplazarla por una lamparita de 220 V 5 Watts , que las venden para indicadores de tablero o las lámparas de prueba.

Yo pondría C1 y C2 del cuádruple le la capacidad de C5 y C6 y C3 con C4 del doble . . .


----------



## Alex2040bR (Nov 21, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> La corriente estará muy limitada por R1 , podés jugar con ella , podés reemplazarla por una lamparita de 220 V 5 Watts.
> 
> Yo pondría C1 y C2 del cuádruple de la capacidad de C5 y C6, y C3 con C4 del doble . . .



¿Algo así?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 21, 2018)

¿ Ya está probado  ?


----------



## Alex2040bR (Nov 21, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿ Ya está probado  ?


No, por eso pregunto si hay que corregir algo.
Al no conseguir los capacitores tengo que encargarlos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 21, 2018)

Lee un poco sobre el Voltaje de los capacitores en los multiplicadores . . .


----------



## Alex2040bR (Nov 21, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Lee un poco sobre el Voltaje de los capacitores en los multiplicadores . . .



Los componentes de las etapas individuales no requieren soportar toda la tensión sino solo el voltaje entre sus terminales... Eso es lo que encontré, según comprendo podría usar capacitores de 400V para el multiplicador, menos a la salida?

C1;C2= 2uf * 400V
C3;C4= 1uf * 630V
C5;C6= .47 * 1300v


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 22, 2018)

Bien , ahora entendiste  , para C5 y C6 hay de 2kV y sinó poné de a dos de 1uF 630 V en serie


----------



## Alex2040bR (Nov 25, 2018)

Hasta que no me consigan los capacitores tendré que esperar.
Se me ocurre de momento para salir de paso, hacer un circuito algo menor, al menos es algo.

Sin los leds uv, con tubo uv de 4w (detector de dinero) ¿A parte de eliminar C1 y R1, quito R2?

¿Para la luz uv, qué circuito me recomiendan?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 26, 2018)

El último es para tubo de 8 W
El ante último de 15 a 40
La plaqueta de una lámpara ahorradora 

Todos habría que bajarlos un poco


----------



## peperc (Nov 26, 2018)

vas a usar luz UV ??
esos tubitos no duran mucho, fijate si conseguis LEDS


----------



## Alex2040bR (Nov 26, 2018)

peperc dijo:


> vas a usar luz UV ??
> fijate si conseguis LEDS


¿Funcionará con otro color de led que no sea uv?
Mejor dicho ¿Se puede simular un uv, usando algún filtro como papel de celofán?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 26, 2018)

Si tenés dos tubos ponelos en serie con una plaqueta de ahorradora ,







Tendrías que achicar C2 a 10 o 20 nF


----------



## yosimiro (Nov 26, 2018)

alex2040r dijo:


> ¿Se puede simular un uv, usando algún filtro como papel de celofán?



*No*

La Radiación ultravioleta, tiene mayor frecuencia que la luz visible.

No puedes aumentar la frecuencia mediante filtros de ninguna clase.


----------



## Alex2040bR (Nov 28, 2018)

peperc dijo:


> vas a usar luz UV ??
> esos tubitos no duran mucho, fijate si conseguis LEDS


Gracias por la info, ya lo he devuelto.
Y he comprado de estos:
LED 5mm STRAW HAT 120° color Ultravioleta
voltaje: 3.2 a 3.4V - 20 ma - 395-495NM


yosimiro dijo:


> *No*
> La Radiación ultravioleta, tiene mayor frecuencia que la luz visible.
> No puedes aumentar la frecuencia mediante filtros de ninguna clase.


Espero los leds que he comprado me sirvan,
"parece" que vienen de luz negra y púrpura, supuestamente no son lo mismo.
¿Qué opinas al respecto?

¿Qué cálculo hay para modificar la cantidad de leds en el circuito?
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachments/c813-jpg.173701/
El original lleva 4, yo pensaba en ponerle 6, mitad a cada extremo de un tubo translúcido.
Se me hace jugar con el valor de C1 y R1, pero no sé cómo calcular...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 28, 2018)

alex2040r dijo:


> ¿Qué cálculo hay para modificar la cantidad de leds en el circuito?
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachments/c813-jpg.173701/
> El original lleva 4, yo pensaba en ponerle 6, mitad a cada extremo de un tubo translúcido.
> Se me hace jugar con el valor de C1 y R1, pero no sé cómo calcular...



Practicamente ninguna modificación, los ponés de a tres en serie , agregale un MegOhm en paralelo con C1.

Si te cuesta conseguir 4M7 la hacés con 5 de 1 MOhm  o dos de 2M2


----------



## Alex2040bR (Nov 28, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Practicamente ninguna modificación, los ponés de a tres en serie , agregale un MegOhm en paralelo con C1.
> 
> Si te cuesta conseguir 4M7 la hacés con 5 de 1 MOhm  o dos de 2M2


¿Qué pasa si le pongo de menor valor?
¿Esta protege al capacitor de los cortocircuitos, o solo es para descargar el capacitor cuando se apaga?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 28, 2018)

alex2040r dijo:


> o solo es para descargar el capacitor cuando se apaga?



 Además , si lo desconectás y volvés a conectar rapidamente , si quedó cargado positivamente y le entra un hemiciclo negativo , se duplica la tensión.


----------



## Alex2040bR (Dic 6, 2018)

Me falta hacer la pcb y montar todo, ya he ido seleccionando los materiales mayormente reciclados, por cuestiones ecológicas y económicas.

Cuando lo termine comparto imágenes y video. De momento gracias nuevamente! 

Como el cap. de .047 hay varias medidas...



En estos días lo estaré armando 
Va lento, pero encaminado  es típico llegar a fin de año
y querer terminar todas las cosas a la vez 

PD: Los agujeros para capacitores son dobles,
para adaptarse a diferentes medidas según marca que se consiga...
El tamaño final de la pcb lo dejé en 7.5 x 4.5mm, lo más reducido posible
pero respetando espaciado para evitar salto de chispa.



Diagrama eléctrico "artístico" de la pcb  
bueno, estaba corto de tiempo para hacerlo mejor...


----------



## Alex2040bR (Dic 11, 2018)

El original es u47 ¿si lo subimos, hará la diferencia? 

Es la única duda que me queda, si lograré más chispa o no conviene.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 11, 2018)

Mas corriente en la chispa


----------



## Alex2040bR (Dic 30, 2018)

Aquí probando, la chispa no me convence ¿tan pequeñita?
Hasta he puesto el capacitor más grande


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 31, 2018)

Bien !

Ponele mas etapas multiplicadoras !


----------



## Raul71 (Jun 29, 2019)

Hola he leído el problema que tienes con las abejas vetulinas y mirando por Internet vi algo que quizás te pueda ayudar si cambias tu punto de vista. Dices que existen trampas con feromonas de esas abejas que las atraen y son eficaces pero que matan a otros insectos. Esta es mi propuesta porque no usas esas trampas para atrapar a las abejas vetulinas. En Internet existen unos mini localizado red GPS para mascotas y como dices esas abejas son grandes. Por que no pruebas a colocarles esos localizado res y después las sueltas si funciona te llevarán a su nido y tu solo tendrás que avisar al seprona con la ubicación del nido. Un saludo.


----------



## Scooter (Jun 29, 2019)

Claro, coge una y me lo cuentas.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 356005 (Jun 29, 2019)

*Los franceses e ingleses lo llevan haciendo desde el año pasado.*

El problema es el precio (200 €) y el alcance (de 800 a 1300 metros, cuando la avispa puede volar hasta 5 km).

*Hay una investigadora gallega que tiene otro método más pedestre*.


----------



## Idccambre (Jul 12, 2020)

Hola a todos, mi problema es el siguiente, tengo unos pcb ensamblados que funcionan perfectamente cuando los pruebo con una fuente de PC en casa, sin embargo esas electrónicas están destinadas a conectarse en los colmenares a una bateria de coche y en cuanto conecto la bateria los mt3608 se queman, ¿cómo podría solucionar éste problema?

La batería está a 13.08V y me da 2.85A con el multímetro, decir que dispongo de panel solar conectado a un regulador de carga y las placas electrónicas conectadas a la salida del regulador, también hice una prueba sin el mt3608 con la fuente de PC que entrega 11.8V y 2.5A, y funciona, si hago lo mismo con la batería de coche se quema el integrado 555. Un saludo


----------



## Scooter (Jul 12, 2020)

Así sin ningún dato, yo limitaría la tensión a 12V a ver qué pasa.

Edito, según el datasheet admiten hasta 24V así que eso no parece ser.

Siendo la diferencia fuente-bateria de coche se me ocurren dos hilos de los que tirar.

Uno que la fuente no admite corriente inversa porque a la salida tiene un diodo y la batería si que la admite.

Otra que una batería puede entregar más de 150A y la fuente muchísimos menos.


Se me ocurre para lo primero poner un diodo, y para lo segundo una resistencia en serie de bajo valor, léase 0,5Ω o algo así que límite la corriente en picos gordos.


De todos modos ese es un integrado step Up hasta 30V, creo, y si lo estás empleando para generar varios kV lo mismo tienes problemas


Otra posibilidad es que la fuente lleve alguna limitación para sobretensiones o algo así, que la batería no tiene y que en los picos que devuelve la bobina la fuente los absorbe y la batería no destruyendo lo que esté conectado. El 555 debería de ir perfectamente, me huele a falta de diodo volante o algo.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 12, 2020)

Hola, yo he comprado por unas monedas, módulos con ese CI.
Lo he probado con 12V y funcionaba de maravillas. En cuánto subí la tensión de entrada a 15V., simplemente comenzó a humear quedando un hueco en el ctro. del encapsulado. Así que no me extrañaría que sean de mala calidad. O están mal dimensionados algunos componentes.
Utiliza el X6009L que ese funciona sin problemas!


----------



## Idccambre (Jul 12, 2020)

MataAvispas - El diseño si funciona el enlace podeis ver el diseño y funcionamiento del circuito.no es mio el diseño,yo me estoy iniciando en esto de la electronica.si tengo varios circuitos hechos uno de ellos el primero lo compre montado con placas solares de esas de 6v y funciona sin problema.los problemas me aparecen ahora que quiero conectar los mios a una instalacion solar decente para no tener que depender de paneles pequeños y del sol en todo momento y lo dicho la bateria frie los mt3608 y el 555 se salva porque se funde el otro.si lo conecto sin el mt3608 a la bateria frie el 555.voltaje con la fuente del pc lo subi a mas de 14v y funcionaba perfecto por lo que deduje que sin el 3608 debería funcionar igual pero se quemo a 13.8v de la bateria.por lo que pienso que algo pasa con la bateria.en caso de necesitar 1 diodo lo podria instalar en el pcb?disculpad mis preguntas de novato.un saludo
Se me olvidaba con el xl6009 si el problema es por falta del diodo quedaria solucionado o se quemaria igual?


----------



## Alex2040bR (Nov 24, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Bien !
> 
> Ponele mas etapas multiplicadoras !



Hola de nuevo 😄 ¿cómo están todos?

Gracias por la recomendación Dosmetros, *lo tuve en cuenta* salvo porque en donde vivo no conseguía capacitores de mayor voltaje, y me tuve que esperar hasta que un amigo que iba hasta Bs.As. se ofreció para comprarme lo que necesitara y no tener que gastar fortuna en fletes...

Ahora sí, me pude armar un circuito ¿decente?






Funciona muy bien, sólo que me parece lenta la recuperación del capacitor (30s a 60s mínimo),
por lo que si habría mucha cantidad de bichos y GRANDES, como me pasó una vez
que se me metió por la noche un enjambre de avispas en la casa. Dudo si sería efectivo.

Creo que se podría cambiar modificando la resistencia de 10k que va al CE por una de 1k,
corríjanme si no es así, y comenten si podría afectar la vida del capacitor.

Saludos cordiales


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 24, 2021)

Hola, si achicas R1 seguramente tendrá mejor recuperación luego de tener una descarga.
Prueba con 3k3 y ve que ocurre.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 25, 2021)

Probá también de agrandar C1 (con otro capacitor idéntico en paralelo)


----------



## Alex2040bR (Nov 25, 2021)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola, si achicas R1 seguramente tendrá mejor recuperación luego de tener una descarga.
> Prueba con 3k3 y ve que ocurre.


Para mí R1 limita la corriente general del circuito, y es R2 la que influye sobre el tiempo de carga de C7...



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Probá también de agrandar C1 (con otro capacitor idéntico en paralelo)


Creo que no tengo, podría colocar uno más grande directamente.


----------



## Alex2040bR (Nov 28, 2021)

Actualizo: He reemplazado a R1 por 3,9K y agregué (.47*630V) paralelo a C1.
El resultado me deja conforme a lo que buscaba, de momento lo dejaré ahí.

Al desconectar el circuito y descargarlo, he notado algo de temperatura en C7 ¿será normal?

Ahora me toca diseñar la carcasa donde montar todo, por la seguridad de personas y animales.

Muchas gracias por las recomendaciones  saludos y buena semana.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 29, 2021)

alex2040r dijo:


> he notado algo de temperatura en C7 ¿será normal?



No , reemplazalo por uno nuevo , de buena calidad y al menos de 400Vdc


----------



## Alex2040bR (Dic 17, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No , reemplazalo por uno nuevo , de buena calidad y al menos de 400Vdc


Lo hice y lo mismo  se me hace que no le pintan bien los cortos seguidos,
no es que queme, pero entibia, mientras los demás permanecen fríos, salvo la resistencia de entrada.


Aquí más pruebas 😁 hice al revés, ahora voy desmontando el circuito,
primero le vuelo el electrolítico y las resistencias, sólo dejo el multiplicador básico.
Luego achico C1.

Y pienso montar así el circuito, si me queda pobre y algunos bichos sobreviven,
agregamos componentes o etapas 🤔






Aclaro que hay que *tener cuidado* con *C1*, que no se descarga al desconectar el circuito
y cortocircuitar la salida, ese solo queda cargado 🤬 jajaja (comprobado).

Dejando de lado el fritador de insectos, pasamos al cebo 😯

  

¿Qué opinan del circuito? Usé 2 capacitores en serie por ser de 250V, no conseguí de 1uf * 400v...
Y la resistencia de 330 calienta un poco, tengo que reemplazarla por un inductor de 2,2mh * 400mA,
pero no sé de dónde reciclarlo porque acá no se consiguen.
A menos que lo pueda hacer casero, no sé si es como los choques de RF que se puede bobinar
sobre un resistor y lograrlo. Me falta conocimiento sobre éstas bobinas.

Esa luz UV así como está no atrae a los mosquitos sino los enloquece jajaja, se juntan en grupos
y se chocan entre sí, se ponen re perdidos.

Estoy pensando en poner 3 leds a cada lado en un tubo traslúcido y hacer un fluorescente,
para concentrar la luz y los bichos se arrimen.

Al arrimar mis manos en la oscuridad y apantallar los leds, se me tiraban en picada
mariposas y otros bichos más de esos que molestan.

El desafío son los mosquitos, la plaga más molesta.

Luego, tengo que ver cómo hacer la jaula, si es con 2 mallas, o un espiral de 2 alambres paralelos.

Saludos gente, los leo 🙃


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 17, 2021)

alex2040r dijo:


> tengo que reemplazarla por un inductor de 2,2mh * 400mA,
> pero no sé de dónde reciclarlo porque *acá no se consiguen*.


Buscá en las lámparas de bajo consumo:





Esa es de 3.2mHy pero la mayoría rondan los 2.5mHy. No sé si soportan 400mA, pero por lo que valen (gratis) no cuesta nada probar que tal van.


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 17, 2021)

alex2040r dijo:


> no conseguí de 1uf * 400v


Y de 650V?
Quizas uno para motor de sirva...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 17, 2021)

Los que venden de repuesto para ventilador de techo


----------



## Alex2040bR (Dic 17, 2021)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Y de 650V?
> Quizas uno para motor de sirva...





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Los que venden de repuesto para ventilador de techo


No sé si puedo usar cualquiera, es para limitar la corriente de los leds, en el circuito luz UV


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 17, 2021)

Vienen de 1 , de 1,5 , de 2 , de 2,5 uF y para la tensión de red , usalos cómodo y tranquilo , además son baratos.


----------



## Alex2040bR (Dic 17, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Buscá en las lámparas de bajo consumo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hola, ¿cómo estás tanto tiempo?

No había tomado en cuenta que sea en ese formato, tengo varias guardadas hace años.
Las reciclaba para rescatar componentes a montones, ahora las leds casi que no traen nada.
Veré si consigo del valor deseado 😩 y tengo que investigar cómo se calculan,
porque lo que me preocuparía sería que se me quemen los leds UV que sí están caros
y por estos pagos tampoco hay jajaja

 

Me han enviado éstos capacitores, ¿qué opinan de la calidad?
Son para los multiplicadores, porque tengo pensado hacer más
para familia o amigos, una vez que lo tenga aprobado.

Y ésta marca de diodos 1N4007 (MIC)



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Vienen de 1 , de 1,5 , de 2 , de 2,5 uF y para la tensión de red , usalos cómodo y tranquilo , además son baratos.


Tengo varios reciclados de 250V, pero no sé cómo es el cálculo para usarlos limitando
la corriente de los leds, es la primera vez que lo hago. Antes sólo ponía una resistencia
y perdía más consumo en calor que otra cosa...


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 17, 2021)

alex2040r dijo:


> Tengo varios reciclados de 250V


Si son esos negros cuadrados o amarillos tubular (para motores, como los ventiladores) te va a servir.
Igual, yo no le pondria nada de menos de 350V, porqué, porque en la red electrica NO hay 220V, sino mucho mas, algo asi como 310V


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 18, 2021)

alex2040r dijo:


> pero no sé cómo es el cálculo para usarlos limitando
> la corriente de los leds, es la primera vez que lo hago. Antes sólo ponía una resistencia
> y perdía más consumo en calor que otra cosa...


Es igual que para calcular las resistencias, solo que una vez que calculas el valor de la resistencia eso es la reactancia capacitiva Xc, y de ahí despejás el valor del capacitor:
Xc = 1/ (2 × PI x f x C)
Con Xc = a la resistencia que calculaste en ohms y f es la frecuencia de la red en Hz.


----------



## Alex2040bR (Dic 19, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Es igual que para calcular las resistencias, solo que una vez que calculas el valor de la resistencia eso es la reactancia capacitiva Xc, y de ahí despejás el valor del capacitor:
> Xc = 1/ (2 × PI x f x C)
> Con Xc = a la resistencia que calculaste en ohms y f es la frecuencia de la red en Hz.


230 - 1.5 - 6*3.2 / 0.054 = 3875
2*3.14 * 50 * 3875 = 1216.750
1/1216.750            = 8.21*10(exp-7) = 821nf    🙃


----------



## Alex2040bR (Dic 19, 2021)

¿Sería igual que con las resistencias? 

¿Si pongo un capacitor más chico daño los leds, y si coloco uno más grande de lo que da el cálculo ilumina menos? 

Si es así voy bien, si no estoy perdido 


PD: En el cálculo anterior tomé entregar 9mA a cada led, para que en el peor de los casos no me supere los 20mA y se me estropeen.


----------



## Scooter (Dic 19, 2021)

Alex2040bR dijo:


> ¿Sería igual que con las resistencias?


En lugar de resistencias que se calientan, reactancias que no lo hacen. Hay alguna simplificación en el cálculo porque debería de ser vectorial pero si.



Alex2040bR dijo:


> ¿Si pongo un capacitor más chico daño los leds, y si coloco uno más grande de lo que da el cálculo ilumina menos?
> 
> Si es así voy bien, si no estoy perdido


Si pones el condensador más grande...
Míralo tú, tienes la ecuación 

Y si lo pones más pequeño...
Míralo tú, tienes la ecuación.

Xc=1/(bla bla bla • C)
¿Eso que significa? Que si aumentas C disminuye la Xc y si disminuyes C aumenta Xc porque está "debajo" en la fracción. ¿No?
¿Ahora que dice la ley de ohm?
U=I•R en el caso particular de las resistencias y en general para todos los casos dice que U=I•Z.
Si Z aumente para U contante I disminuye y viceversa.
Osea que juntando los dos, si C aumenta I aumenta y si C disminuya I disminuye.

Vamos nada que no supieses si te paras a pensar un poco.


Alex2040bR dijo:


> PD: En el cálculo anterior tomé entregar 9mA a cada led, para que en el peor de los casos no me supere los 20mA y se me estropeen.


Bien, los leds nuevos lucen bastante con 5mA cuanto más margen dejes mejor.


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 19, 2021)

Alex2040bR dijo:


> ....
> Ver el archivo adjunto 275650 Ver el archivo adjunto 275651 Ver el archivo adjunto 275652
> 
> ¿Qué opinan del circuito? Usé 2 capacitores en serie por ser de 250V, no conseguí de 1uf * 400v...


¿Dos de 2.2uFx250V o 1uFx250V ?   Porque la corriente en los leds va a ser 65mA y 31mA respectivamente.



Alex2040bR dijo:


> Y la resistencia de 330 calienta un poco, tengo que reemplazarla por un inductor de 2,2mh * 400mA,


Esa resistencia está para limitar la corriente en la conexión,  cambiala por una de 120ohm, poné una de 2W o formala con 4 resistencias en paralelo de 1k x 0.5W


----------



## Alex2040bR (Dic 19, 2021)

Eduardo dijo:


> ¿Dos de 2.2uFx250V o 1uFx250V ?   Porque la corriente en los leds va a ser 65mA y 31mA respectivamente.
> 
> 
> Esa resistencia está para limitar la corriente en la conexión,  cambiala por una de 120ohm, poné una de 2W o formala con 4 resistencias en paralelo de 1k x 0.5W


Como muestra el diagrama que he compartido "2 en serie de 1uf*250v" porque no conseguí 1uf*400v.

Lo sé, pasa que me da cosa que al conectar y esté el pico máximo me dañe los leds,
y al trabajar en constante se calienta, pierdo energía en calor.
Se me hace que una resistencia de menor valor no haga su trabajo, estaba pensando en aumentarla
de 330 a 470 Ω
Por eso la quiero reemplazar por un inductor que absorba el pico y luego pase a reposo.


----------



## Scooter (Dic 19, 2021)

Al poner condensadores en serie baja la capacidad.
Ahora tienes un condensador de 0,5μF al poner dos en serie de 1μF


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 19, 2021)

No estás considerando o distinguiendo que no es lo mismo 250 V*AC* que 250 V*DC* de aislación en un capacitor


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 19, 2021)

Alex2040bR dijo:


> Como muestra el diagrama que he compartido "2 en serie de 1uf*250v" porque no conseguí 1uf*400v.


El diagrama muestra uno solo.  Si ponés dos en serie tenés 0.5uF --> ~31mA   
Fijate cual es la máxima corriente que soportan tus leds.



Alex2040bR dijo:


> Lo sé, pasa que me da cosa que al conectar y esté el pico máximo me dañe los leds,
> y al trabajar en constante se calienta, pierdo energía en calor.
> Se me hace que una resistencia de menor valor no haga su trabajo, estaba pensando en aumentarla
> de 330 a 470 Ω


????  Revisá tus conceptos.  Una resistencia de 470 va a calentar mas que una de 330.
Para que caliente menos tenés que bajarla.   (siempre hablando de este circuito que en ese rango se comporta como fuente de corriente)



Alex2040bR dijo:


> Por eso la quiero reemplazar por un inductor que absorba el pico y luego pase a reposo.


El problema es que con 2.2mH no limitás nada, debe ser mayor de 100mH para* recién* limitar mas que una R de 330ohms.


----------



## Alex2040bR (Dic 19, 2021)

Eduardo dijo:


> Fijate cual es la máxima corriente que soportan tus leds.


Está difícil saberlo, he buscado la hoja de datos en 3 sitios principales y no aparece nada.

DataSheet.es
ALLDATASHEET.ES
Datasheet catalog



Ya he buscado hasta en el escrito en chino, pero sólo dice:
"verifique la cantidad del producto. Si hay algún problema de calidad,
notifique a la empresa dentro de los 3 días posteriores a la recepción"



Eduardo dijo:


> ????  Revisá tus conceptos.  Una resistencia de 470 va a calentar mas que una de 330.
> Para que caliente menos tenés que bajarla.


Quiero aclarar que no he tenido profesores de electrónica, lo poco que sé lo he aprendido por mi cuenta,
y a causa de un accidente he tenido pérdida de memoria, por lo que debo volver a repasar.
Por eso es que vengo a plantear mis dudas, e investigar mientras recibo asistencia del foro.



Eduardo dijo:


> El problema es que con 2.2mH no limitás nada, debe ser mayor de 100mH para* recién* limitar mas que una R de 330ohms.


Sería sólo para frenar el pico inicial, hasta que se activa C1, ya que al iniciar puede que C1 sea un corto...
El *circuito* lo ha propuesto el profe youtuber *Aurelio Cadenas*, por eso supuse que estaba bien diseñado.


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 19, 2021)

Alex2040bR dijo:


> .....
> Sería sólo para frenar el pico inicial, hasta que se activa C1, ya que al iniciar puede que C1 sea un corto...
> El *circuito* lo ha propuesto el profe youtuber *Aurelio Cadenas*, por eso supuse que estaba bien diseñado.


Se quedó corto con el dimensionado.

Pero no hagas suposiciones --> Usá un simulador.


----------



## Alex2040bR (Dic 20, 2021)

Eduardo dijo:


> Pero no hagas suposiciones --> Usá un simulador.


¿Tendrías alguno para recomendar? Usé el multisim, pero no sé si hice algo mal
o no funciona realmente bien  como que no me cierran los valores medidos.
En un solo led, me marca casi lo mismo que en la rama completa...



Hace varios años atrás usaba Electronics Workbench, pero creo que ¿ya está viejo?


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 20, 2021)

Alex2040bR dijo:


> ¿Tendrías alguno para recomendar? Usé el multisim, pero no sé si hice algo mal
> o no funciona realmente bien  como que no me cierran los valores medidos.
> En un solo led, me marca casi lo mismo que en la rama completa...
> 
> ...



Multisim debería andar lo mas bien, aunque como no lo uso no puedo decir gran cosa.  Prefiero Proteus y LTSpice.

El LTSpice es sencillo y gratuito, tiene una librería de componentes limitada, aunque cargando el modelo simulás si problemas, pero no te simula microcontroladores. 
Para cierto tipo de simulaciones lo prefiero al Proteus (y viceversa).


De todas maneras, ahi estás leyendo valores en régimen permanente mientras lo que interesa es el transitorio de conexión en el máximo de tensión.


----------



## Alex2040bR (Dic 21, 2021)

Eduardo dijo:


> Para cierto tipo de simulaciones lo prefiero al Proteus



Una imagen vale más que...



 me salen cualquier cosa los valores, en fuente AC puse 230v/50hz
No me deja poner el valor de la tensión a los capacitores 😐
Es más cómodo usar Proteus, ahora recuerdo que años atrás lo utilizaba.


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 21, 2021)

Alex2040bR dijo:


> me salen cualquier cosa los valores, en fuente AC puse 230v/50hz


Uno de los problemas en Proteus son los instrumentos. El voltímetro/amperímetro de DC no mide el valor promedio de la señal sino el de pico --> Una estupidez, el parámetro mas útil es el valor medio (promedio) y si quiero otro debería poder seleccionarlo.

Para que te marque el valor medio un truco es exagerar el valor de C2 cosa que no haya ripple (por ej: 2200uF).  Pero ojo, es solo para la lectura de corriente en la simulación, con 100uF en el físico ya está bien..
Ah!  si querés leer algo en el amperímetro pasalo a mA
Para leds podés usar los LUMILED pero* cambiando el Vf a 3.4V *, que es la de los leds que tenés.



Alex2040bR dijo:


> No me deja poner el valor de la tensión a los capacitores 😐


Para la simulación no hace falta, pero podés medir la tensión que soporta para dimensionar el físico.  
De todas formas no es ningún misterio la tensión sobre el capacitor. 


Volviendo a lo de la inductancia de 2.2mH, con esta simulación no vas a ver nada porque son todos valores en régimen permanente.
Si bien en Proteus podés hacer simulación del transitorio,* no es confiable *con los impulsos de corta duración, y este es un caso.
Para eso va bien el LTSpice,  de otros simuladores no lo sé.


----------



## Alex2040bR (Dic 22, 2021)

Eduardo dijo:


> Uno de los problemas en Proteus son los instrumentos...


 chau 




Eduardo dijo:


> Para eso va bien el LTSpice





Jajaja no me rindo, a seguir probando 

Hasta ahí llegamos, me tira siempre 70mA, estimo que será el total de la carga?
Si es así estaría en 11,6mA cada led  si no, estoy más perdido que dinosaurio en el 2090 🙃


----------



## switchxxi (Dic 22, 2021)

Alex2040bR dijo:


> Si es así estaría en 11,6mA cada led  si no, estoy más perdido que dinosaurio en el 2090 🙃


No, están en 70mA, 11,6mA sería si estuviesen en paralelo.

1uF se me hace inmenso para esa cantidad de LEDs y conectados de esa forma. Yo iría por un capacitor de 100nF o 220nF (clase X1 o alguno que sea para usar en la red eléctrica).


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 22, 2021)

Alex2040bR dijo:


> chau


No hay que ser tan drástico, tenés que manejar varios simuladores y usar el que convenga en  cada caso.  Al Proteus no hay con qué darle en circuitos con microcontroladores (a pesar de los bugs  )




Alex2040bR dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 275922
> 
> Jajaja no me rindo, a seguir probando
> 
> ...


Esos 70mA son el valor de pico, para tener idea del valor medio (no tiene por se el punto medio) deberías hacer un zoom y aún asi no sería confiable porque el intervalo es enorme.
Pero como los leds están serie la corriente por leds es la misma, no hay que dividir por 6.

Tenés que hacer una simulación de unos pocos ciclos y que no empiece en 0 para que no moleste en la escala el transitorio (eso después)
Además, en tu simulación, los 230V corresponden al valor de pico, no RMS, debió ser 325V (230RMS)  

En la imagen usé:
-   311V (220 RMS) 
-   Intervalo de 60ms a 100ms (4 ciclos) 
-  A los leds les edité el modelo para que sean mas parecidos a los tuyos.
-  La corriente promedio en los leds resulta 57mA , dependiendo del led puede ser mucho.



Para ver el transitorio de conexión es lo mismo pero simulando entre 0 y 5ms pues es muy corto (marcar skip initial operating point solution)
y a la fuente de alterna la desfasamos 90°, pues se busca la peor condición (la tensión en un máximo)


- Fijate que en la R2 tenés un pico de corriente de casi 1A --> lógico 311V/330ohm ~ 1A
- Pero también tenés un pico de 700mA en los leds, esto es porque el capacitor de 1uF es demasiado chico y con el pico de corriente se te va arriba la tensión -->  Pone uno de 100uF


Y finalmente veamos que pasa cambiando la resistencia de 330 por un inductancia de 2.2mH


Estamos peor que con la resistencia porque en la inserción ahora tenés una oscilación de varios amperes que ni siquiera se la come el condensador de 100uF que le puse ahora.

Termina siendo preferible toda la vida una resistencia de 330 (que disipa *1.5W *en *régimen permanente*) pero formada por 4 resistencias de 82ohm 1/2W en serie. 


Como tal vez 60mA sea mucho para tus leds, si no son de potencia hacé las pruebas con algo mas convencional como 30mA (C .47uF) o menos.


----------



## Alex2040bR (Dic 22, 2021)

switchxxi dijo:


> No, están en 70mA, 11,6mA sería si estuviesen en paralelo.
> 
> 1uF se me hace inmenso para esa cantidad de LEDs y conectados de esa forma. Yo iría por un capacitor de 100nF o 220nF (clase X1 o alguno que sea para usar en la red eléctrica).


Me conviene poner de esos "amarillos cuadrados de las fuentes atx" *por dar un ej*. ?
Esos vienen con X1; X2... son cojonudos.





Eduardo dijo:


> Esos 70mA son el valor de pico, para tener idea del valor medio (no tiene por se el punto medio) deberías hacer un zoom y aún asi no sería confiable porque el intervalo es enorme.
> Pero como los leds están serie la corriente por leds es la misma, no hay que dividir por 6.
> 
> Tenés que hacer una simulación de unos pocos ciclos y que no empiece en 0 para que no moleste en la escala el transitorio (eso después)
> ...



En base a sus recomendaciones y debate, he ido modificando y creo que voy bien.




Sólo que no he podido modificar los leds, no sé si tendré que crear nuevos con los valores correctos,
pero el problema más *GRANDE*, es que no sé cuáles son esos datos, porque no he logrado
*conseguir el datasheet* del modelo que he comprado años atrás...
No figura por ninguna parte, habrá venido mal escrito?


----------



## switchxxi (Dic 22, 2021)

Son 6 LED... Si son de 1.2V dan en total 7.2V, si son de 3V dan en total 18V, ahora bien, esa tensión en contra con 310V no va a hacer mucha diferencia. (Prueba poniendo mas LED en serie o quitando y mira el resultado en la simulación).

Pero ojo, cuando se queme un LED la tensión se va a disparar (estos actúan como si fuera un zener) ten presente que C2, en tu diagrama, quizás no la pase muy bien y termine en el cielo de los capacitores... Pon una resistencia de 1.5K en paralelo a C2 (revisar en la simulación el valor para acomodarlo... Desconectado un pin de un LED, en C2 no debería aparecer una tensión mayor de la que soporta, igual usar un capacitor de 50V preferentemente), 1/4W debería bastar pero 1/2W sería mejor.

Como te dijeron, para C1, sirve cualquiera que no sea polarizado y que este fabricado para ser usado en la red eléctrica.

O, mejor aun, si consigues una lampara LED comercial con los LED quemados puedes modificarla y ya tienes el 90% del trabajo echo.


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 22, 2021)

Alex2040bR dijo:


> Sólo que no he podido modificar los leds, no sé si tendré que crear nuevos con los valores correctos,
> pero el problema más *GRANDE*, es que no sé cuáles son esos datos, porque no he logrado
> *conseguir el datasheet* del modelo que he comprado años atrás...
> No figura por ninguna parte, habrá venido mal escrito?



De acuerdo a esa imagen, la caida de tensión en el led va de 3.2V a 3.4V con corrientes de 50mA a 100mA.  Wl es la longitud de onda..

Del datasheet difícilmente saques los parámetros necesarios para el modelo, pero no te rompas la cabeza porque para la simulación lo único que interesa es que la caída sea mas o menos la real y la corriente dentro de lo que el led soporta. 

El modelo de led se elige clickeando en "Pick new diode",  pero como la tabla es limitada vas a tener que hacer como en el ejemplo que subí, que agregué la directiva .MODEL con parámetros "parecidos" al del led (acá solamente interesa N y Rs)


----------



## Alex2040bR (Dic 22, 2021)

switchxxi dijo:


> Son 6 LED... Si son de 1.2V dan en total 7.2V, si son de 3V dan en total 18V, ahora bien, esa tensión en contra con 310V no va a hacer mucha diferencia. (Prueba poniendo mas LED en serie o quitando y mira el resultado en la simulación).
> 
> Pero ojo, cuando se queme un LED la tensión se va a disparar (estos actúan como si fuera un zener) ten presente que C2, en tu diagrama, quizás no la pase muy bien y termine en el cielo de los capacitores... Pon una resistencia de 1.5K en paralelo a C2 (revisar en la simulación el valor para acomodarlo... Desconectado un pin de un LED, en C2 no debería aparecer una tensión mayor de la que soporta, igual usar un capacitor de 50V preferentemente), 1/4W debería bastar pero 1/2W sería mejor.
> 
> ...



Mientras sigo practicando...

*Aporto fotos de una lámpara led mata mosquitos*, que no me he tomado el tiempo
de sacar el diagrama, y hay componentes como el integrado smd que no tenía código...

Deja mucho que desear, la potencia es muy poca y mata pocos bichos,
la luz uv atrae algunos, pero a ningún mosquito.

Eso me ha dejado pensando en fabricar algo MUCHO mejor por lejos,
a tirar dinero en las ineficiencias del mercado...

Me la pasó un amigo para que vea si era factible copiarla o no, pero por el bajo costo
y el poco rendimiento, no vale la pena ni ahí. Sólo tomarla de referencia para hacer algo mejor 



Eduardo dijo:


> De acuerdo a esa imagen, la caida de tensión en el led va de 3.2V a 3.4V con corrientes de 50mA a 100mA.  Wl es la longitud de onda..
> 
> Del datasheet difícilmente saques los parámetros necesarios para el modelo, pero no te rompas la cabeza porque para la simulación lo único que interesa es que la caída sea mas o menos la real y la corriente dentro de lo que el led soporta.
> 
> El modelo de led se elige clickeando en "Pick new diode",  pero como la tabla es limitada vas a tener que hacer como en el ejemplo que subí, que agregué la directiva .MODEL con parámetros "parecidos" al del led (acá solamente interesa N y Rs)



Quería el datasheet para ver datos como estos:



Claro, revisé en el listado y no había nada similar, eran de 5v...


----------



## Alex2040bR (Dic 27, 2021)

Hay algo mal, que no está bien?


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 27, 2021)

¿Es un desafío tipo los de encontrar a Wally o figuras ocultas?

Fuera de que a los leds no les asociaste modelo y por lo tanto les da los por defecto (un diodo común)  no se ve nada fuera de lugar.


----------



## Alex2040bR (Dic 27, 2021)

Eduardo dijo:


> Fuera de que a los leds no les asociaste modelo y por lo tanto les da los por defecto (un diodo común)  no se ve nada fuera de lugar.


Me había faltado eso, dar nuevo valor (LED1) asociado.

Igualmente, las lecturas no me cierran. Tengo casi nula tensión y corriente a los leds.



Muchos años atrás cuando usaba Electronics Workbench, utilizaba todos los componentes por defecto
recién ahora tengo la necesidad de cambiar valores y por ello me está costando tomarle la mano 😓


----------



## switchxxi (Dic 27, 2021)

Proba ahí. (Me di cuenta que me equivoque, no era 1k5 sino 15k y esta para que cuando se apague no queden tenues en ciertas situaciones. Para proteger esta el zener).


----------



## Alex2040bR (Dic 27, 2021)

Después de muchas pruebas y jugar con los valores...

 


switchxxi dijo:


> Proba ahí. (Me di cuenta que me equivoque, no era 1k5 sino 15k y esta para que cuando se apague no queden tenues en ciertas situaciones. Para proteger esta el zener).


Me llegó notificación del cambio de valor de la resistencia, ahora me bajo tu archivo y lo chequeo.
Usaste para C2 ¿cerámico? yo estaba usando electrolítico 😐

Gracias por la ayuda a todos los que me van orientando 😄


----------



## Alex2040bR (Dic 27, 2021)

Este ¿no me está dando resultado en el simulador? jajaja es raro, lo saqué de la web.
Lo gracioso es que en la práctica funciona, lo armé hace años y está compartido en ésta sección...

Pero en la simulación 2 consumirían lo normal, ¿y los otros restantes una exageración de corriente?


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 27, 2021)

Alex2040bR dijo:


> Este ¿no me está dando resultado en el simulador? jajaja es raro, lo saqué de la web.
> Lo gracioso es que en la práctica funciona, lo armé hace años y está compartido en ésta sección...
> 
> Pero en la simulación 2 consumirían lo normal, ¿y los otros restantes una exageración de corriente?



En cada led tenés la mitad se la corriente del caso anterior.  En esa gráfica solo vez el pico de conexión porque el intervalo son *5ms* (1/4 de onda) --> dale por lo menos *150ms*.

Antes tenías dos problemas: Un tiempo de simulación corto y esa resistencia de 1k5 que te chupaba casi toda la corriente y no dejaba nada para los leds.


----------



## Alex2040bR (Dic 28, 2021)

Eduardo dijo:


> En cada led tenés la mitad se la corriente del caso anterior.  En esa gráfica solo vez el pico de conexión porque el intervalo son *5ms* (1/4 de onda) --> dale por lo menos *150ms*.
> 
> Antes tenías dos problemas: Un tiempo de simulación corto y esa resistencia de 1k5 que te chupaba casi toda la corriente y no dejaba nada para los leds.


Ahora creo que estamos  muchas gracias gente


----------



## Alex2040bR (Dic 31, 2021)

Hola, antes que nada quería desearles que tengan un excelente inicio de año,
feliz 2022 para todos, muchas gracias por estar del otro lado compartiendo sus conocimientos
y preocupándose por ayudar desinteresadamente a encaminar a quienes quieren seguir aprendiendo.

Ahora estoy tratando de simular el multiplicador, para no estar soldando y desoldando constantemente,
y mucho menos molestando a mis animalitos en casa con las explosiones...

Sería de más utilidad ver los picos y caídas en cada modificación 
de acuerdo a los capacitores que tengo a mano para ir combinando.

He probado con resistencias de unos 20M y mata la salida, 
así como también con valores muy bajos al borde del corto también se me cae casi a cero...

Mi duda es si no estoy testeando bien, o simplemente debo colocar otra carga 
para medir porque sin carga tampoco logro medir nada de nada.


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 1, 2022)

- En ese circuito la carga del condensador es lenta --> Para ver el proceso el tiempo de simulación debe ser de unos 2seg.

- Los diodos que usaste no tienen la tensión inversa suficiente --> Usá los 1SR154-600

- Si en la resistencia escribiste 20M , LTSpice la interpreta de 20 miliohms.   Se debe escribir 20Meg (o 20meg)


----------



## Alex2040bR (Ene 1, 2022)

Eduardo dijo:


> - En ese circuito la carga del condensador es lenta --> Para ver el proceso el tiempo de simulación debe ser de unos 2seg.


Listo.


Eduardo dijo:


> - Los diodos que usaste no tienen la tensión inversa suficiente --> Usá los 1SR154-600


Listo.



Eduardo dijo:


> - Si en la resistencia escribiste 20M , LTSpice la interpreta de 20 miliohms.   Se debe escribir 20Meg (o 20meg)


Sí, lo encontré en el manual luego de ver que si fijaba sólo con la inicial no modificaba valor...

 

En la 1er simulación más compleja, se aprecia bien.   Ahora en la 2da es súuuper lenta, a la media hora la corté
me recalentaba la pc y llegó hasta ahí  no trazó nada en la salida. Esa onda es la de alterna


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 1, 2022)

Alex2040bR dijo:


> ...  Ahora en la 2da es súuuper lenta, a la media hora la corté
> me recalentaba la pc y llegó hasta ahí  no trazó nada en la salida. Esa onda es la de alterna


Ahí tenés algo raro, tal vez los parámetros SPICE (ControlPanel->SPICE) , probá hacer 'Reset to Default Values'

En mi PC simulo ese circuito y converge sin problemas.


----------



## Alex2040bR (Ene 1, 2022)

Eduardo dijo:


> Ahí tenés algo raro, tal vez los parámetros SPICE (ControlPanel->SPICE) , probá hacer 'Reset to Default Values'
> 
> En mi PC simulo ese circuito y converge sin problemas.


Lo hice y no noté cambios, después de todo no había modificado nada ahí.

Edité el circuito complejo, le quité todo y dejé sólo lo básico del multiplicador
para ver si era algo que hice en el otro, y me pasó igual, al superar los 1,5ms se pone lento
y ya superando los 10ms es una babosa empastillada 😆 llega el punto que parece que no avanza 😫


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 1, 2022)

¿Que versión estás usando?
De paso subí el .asc


----------



## Alex2040bR (Ene 1, 2022)

Eduardo dijo:


> ¿Que versión estás usando?
> De paso subí el .asc



Lo descargué de la web oficial, debería estar actualizado


----------



## Jose -El Pletinas (Ene 1, 2022)

Pues, como no tienen un discriminador amigo/enemigo, me temo que alguna abeja iba a caer. Se me ocurre dos formas de "neutralizar" a esos avispones asesinos. Por cierto ...tuve varias discusiones en Ucrania con unos forestales, porque ya llevaba varias docenas de avispas machacadas que acudían a los humos de una piel de pollo tostada, mientras hacia camping...

  Al asunto: hacerlas pasar por un canal- de una en una, naturalmente- y detectar el peso sobre una pequeña plataforma, un hilo o una bascula, por el detalle que la avispa pesa el doble, el triple  e incluso mas, y ahí darle el zurriagazo!!! El cadáver resultante...aspirado o soplado a un recipiente. 

Otra forma mas elaborada seria por el sonido del vuelo. La frecuencia del batir de las alas es obviamente muy diferente, - mucho mas bajo en el avispón, al ser de mayor tamaño, y tener las alas mas grandes, la frecuencia sera mas baja-se posa... se detecta por peso-intensidad, se arma en ese momento el dispositivo...y se electrocuta al individuo.  Y por ultimo, la trampa exclusiva, a través de redes, que dejan pasar a las pequeñas abejas, bloquern el paso a las velutinas. 

 Aparte hay medidas de control biológico, interrumpiendo su ciclo reproductivo, o con venenos selectivos a esta especie. Localizar y destruir sus nidos in situ, a cartuchazo del 12 limpio, a primera hora de la mañana, cuando aun ninguna ha salido del nido....¿Alguna idea práctica mas?


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 1, 2022)

Lo que pasa es que usaste un modelo de capacitor que incluye parámetros reales pero que te pueden matar la simulación. Pero no solamente a LTSpice, a cualquier simulador.

El modelo de capacitor incluye una inductancia de 15nH en serie, eso provoca unas oscilaciones de MHz que obligan a acortar el escalón de tiempo, y eso se paga...
En el primer circuito no te pasaba porque esas oscilaciones parásitas no se producían.

Usá condensadores genéricos de .47u sin ESL ni ESR que acá no interesan y solo ralentizan la simulación.


----------



## Alex2040bR (Ene 1, 2022)

Eduardo dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que usaste un modelo de capacitor que incluye parámetros reales pero que te pueden matar la simulación. Pero no solamente a LTSpice, a cualquier simulador.
> 
> El modelo de capacitor incluye una inductancia de 15nH en serie, eso provoca unas oscilaciones de MHz que obligan a acortar el escalón de tiempo, y eso se paga...


Un millón de gracias, no me habría dado cuenta  ya no sabía por dónde buscar 
bastó solo con eliminar ese dato de los capacitores y marcha de maravilla 



Ahora a ponerme las pilas y montar todo, antes que los mosquitos me dejen sin una gota de sangre jajaja
Sí, soy anti venenos. Me hacen más mal a mí que a los bichos y también por la salud de mis gatos.
Últimamente hay cientos de mosquitos, y con la raqueta me canso de fritarlos


----------



## Alex2040bR (Ene 2, 2022)

De la teoría a la práctica: Salida 19,3v / tensión en leds 3,2v
No he medido amperios, me da cosa que si se me interrumpe la alimentación a los leds
¿se dispara la tensión y explota el electrolítico?


Prueba fluorescente casero: Fallida, se acercan varios bichos pero no los mosquitos.
Tubo de acrílico con filtro de mylar blanco para efecto traslúcido, sin lo mismo.

Falta probar con barra para pistola de termofusión, mal llamadas "de silicona"


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 3, 2022)

Alex2040bR dijo:


> De la teoría a la práctica: Salida 19,3v / tensión en leds 3,2v
> No he medido amperios, me da cosa que si se me interrumpe la alimentación a los leds
> ¿se dispara la tensión y explota el electrolítico?


La tensión subirá y pasará los 50V --> Como la corriente es de unos 30mA , el electrolítico disipará alrededor de  1.5W , se va a calentar y si explota no será inmediatamente.  

Para medir la corriente medí la caida sobre la R330 ohms y sacá cuentas.  Como el resultado va a ser una Irms y sobre los led deberías medir la Imedia, no va a ser el valor correcto pero para controlar te sirve.


----------



## Scooter (Ene 3, 2022)

Conecta el amperímetro y *DESPUÉS* conectas todo a la red.


----------



## Alex2040bR (Ene 4, 2022)

Resistencia de 15k y la  🤬  🤬  🤬      



Eduardo dijo:


> La tensión subirá y pasará los 50V


Me pasó lo que había pronosticado, se me desconectaron los bornes por un instante y se quemaron TODOS los leds.
A pesar de haber colocado como me recomendaron una resistencia de 15k, la tensión se fue a la 💩
Llegó a un promedio de 160V.



Eduardo dijo:


> el electrolítico disipará alrededor de  1.5W , se va a calentar y si explota no será inmediatamente.


Como fueron unos segundos aguantó, no calentó de forma considerable...

¿Hay forma de lograr proteger los leds de verdad para que no se quemen?
O sea TODOS, por dispararse la tensión por la causa que fuera.
Que se queme 1 o 2 bueno, pero no los 6 😱

Cambié los leds y volví a medir pero soldé los cables.
Por redondeo para arriba tengo unos 30mA, y con menos de 20v creo que estoy bien.

Probé con la barrita de pistola y mejoró, los mosquitos se arriman.
No sé si habrá algo mejor pero ya es algo, funciona mejor que lo comercial.


----------



## J2C (Ene 4, 2022)

.


Agregar en paralelo con los diodos un tiristor, resistencia y un zener a definir tensión. 

En serie con la salida de "+" colocar un  *Polyswitch* (haz click) de corriente a definir.




Salu2.-


----------



## switchxxi (Ene 4, 2022)

Alex2040bR dijo:


> A pesar de haber colocado como me recomendaron una resistencia de 15k, la tensión se fue a la 💩



Aclare luego de ver mi error que la resistencia era para que los LED no quedaran con un pequeño brillo, al apagar el interruptor, en ciertas circunstancias.

Para proteger los LED era un zener.


----------



## J2C (Ene 6, 2022)

.



@Alex2040bR mira *este video* (haz click) te puede dar algunas ideas para tu diseño.





Salu2.-


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 6, 2022)

Alex2040bR dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 276401    Resistencia de 15k y la  🤬  🤬  🤬      Ver el archivo adjunto 276400
> 
> 
> Me pasó lo que había pronosticado, se me desconectaron los bornes por un instante y se quemaron TODOS los leds.
> ...


La función de la resistencia es descargar el electrolítico para que los leds no queden un rato con brillo pálido, no proteger los leds.
Si querés proteger los leds usá un zener digamos 24V  1W con una resistencia de por ejemplo 22ohms en serie con los leds.

En tu caso la destrucción fué al reconectar los leds, el electrolítico estaba con 160V y se descargó sobre los leds. Y como se llevan mal con las sobrecorrientes la física hizo lo suyo.


----------



## Alex2040bR (Ene 6, 2022)

Driver para lámpara LED


----------



## Alex2040bR (Ene 8, 2022)

Eduardo dijo:


> Si querés proteger los leds usá un zener digamos 24V  1W


Sólo he conseguido BZX55C2V4  o sea 1/2W


Modifiqué a cuenta de todas sus recomendaciones y ha salido ésto 🙂



Ya había adjuntado previamente el archivo de simulación, saludos 👋 buen fin de semana


----------



## switchxxi (Ene 8, 2022)

La potencia se calcula en base a la corriente que limita el circuito y la tensión del zener, siempre buscando uno mas grande para darle margen. 

Cualquier valor de tensión mayor a la "caída total" que presenten los LED y menor al valor de tensión máxima del capacitor de filtrado sirve -hay que tener en cuenta que a mayor tensión de zener, mayor potencia se va a necesitar-.


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 8, 2022)

Me referia a proteger de esta forma, es parecido a lo que hiciste pero la R10ohm conviene cambiarla de lugar (como antes) y aumentarle el valor.

La idea es que la tensión de zener sea ligeramente mayor que la caida en los leds, de manera que normalmente no conduzca y si los leds se desconectan la tensión aumente poco. La R47ohm en serie con los leds es para limitar la corriente de descarga del electrolítico al reconectar lo0
s leds.

Mientras los leds estén desconectados el zener calentará, en esta simulación son  0.52mW --> Un zener de 1/2W está al límite.


----------



## Alex2040bR (Ene 8, 2022)

Alex2040bR dijo:


> Sólo he conseguido BZX55C2V4  o sea 1/2W


Me corrijo BZX55C24



switchxxi dijo:


> La potencia se calcula en base a la corriente que limita el circuito y la tensión del zener, siempre buscando uno mas grande para darle margen.
> 
> Cualquier valor de tensión mayor a la "caída total" que presenten los LED y menor al valor de tensión máxima del capacitor de filtrado sirve -hay que tener en cuenta que a mayor tensión de zener, mayor potencia se va a necesitar-.


24v * 40mA por calcular "algo" da 960mW un poco bastante más, se va a quemar 😓



Eduardo dijo:


> Mientras los leds estén desconectados el zener calentará


Creo que al zener ¿no lo voy a necesitar? salvo proteger al electrolítico 
Estaba pensando, una cosa es la prueba que hice y me ha salido mal.
Pero en estado normal, lo extremo sería que algún led se quemara por el uso, en ese caso el circuito se abre y no volverá a reconectar.
Deberá ser desconectado para cambiar dicho led...


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 9, 2022)

Alex2040bR dijo:


> ...
> Creo que al zener ¿no lo voy a necesitar? salvo proteger al electrolítico
> Estaba pensando, una cosa es la prueba que hice y me ha salido mal.
> Pero en estado normal, lo extremo sería que algún led se quemara por el uso, en ese caso el circuito se abre y no volverá a reconectar.
> Deberá ser desconectado para cambiar dicho led...



- Si un led se quema el zener limita la tensión protegiendo el electrolítico.
- Si el cable que alimenta los leds se desconecta momentáneamente por accidente o mal contacto --> protege a los leds y al electrolítico.
- Si el zener es chico (en W) al recalentarse se pone en cortocircuito, por eso en algunas fuentes está como "fusible", es preferible que se queme el zener solo que el resto.


----------



## Alex2040bR (Ene 9, 2022)

Eduardo dijo:


> - Si un led se quema el zener limita la tensión protegiendo el electrolítico.
> - Si el cable que alimenta los leds se desconecta momentáneamente por accidente o mal contacto --> protege a los leds y al electrolítico.
> - Si el zener es chico (en W) al recalentarse se pone en cortocircuito, por eso en algunas fuentes está como "fusible", es preferible que se queme el zener solo que el resto.


El único problema que tengo es conseguir los componentes...
En este caso un zener de 1w o más ¿Podría reciclarlo de alguna placa? de algún trasto quemado.
Desde que comencé a realizar prácticas la mayoría de cosas las he reciclado, ahora no se me ocurre
en qué artefacto podría encontrarlo 🤷‍♂️


Creo que sería:

**


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 9, 2022)

Poné en serie dos de 12V 1/2W que son mas comunes.


----------

